# 

## gkobe

Witam
Czy jest może na forum osoba, która ma zamontowane kominy effe2??
Jezeli tak to prosze o jakies opinie

Pozdrawiam

----------


## martinez44

Mam zamontowany komin domus 220 podpięty do kotła węglowego od roku.  Komin funkcjonuje normalnie.

----------


## gkobe

A czy zestawienie tych kominów w takim domku bedzie ok http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...rojectMirror=1

1- effe 2 domus 190 do kominka - przeniesiony do wewnatrz domu
2- effe 2 domus 220 do śmieciucha 
3 - effe 2 ultra 140 do gazówki

Pozdrawiam

----------


## martinflash

> Mam zamontowany komin domus 220 podpięty do kotła węglowego od roku.  Komin funkcjonuje normalnie.


Czy możesz zamieścić/podesłać parę fotek jak masz łączone kominu DOMUS ze ścianami nośnymi oraz jak robiłeś przejścia przez strop. Z góry dzięki.

----------


## Lilianette

Podbijam pytanie o zdjęcia  :smile:

----------


## lepiszcze

Też jestem zainteresowany tymi kominami, szczególnie wersją na paliwa stałe. Znalazłem parę zdjęć na stronie dystrybutora:
http://askot.krakow.pl/kominy/kominy.swf
Wygląda na to że nie są w ogóle przytwiedzane do ścian. Ciekaw jestem jak wygląda sprawa prowadzenia kanałów wentylacyjnych równolegle do takiego komina i kwestia wykończenia go wewnątrz domu. Jeśli ktoś coś wie/słyszał to byłbym wdzięczny za informacje.

----------


## martinflash

już kupiłem 2 kominy effe2, za 4 tygodnie je zmontuję to wstawię fotki, prezentują się bardzo dobrze z kanałami wentylacyjnymi leier, jak je zbuduje to umieszczę fotki

----------


## eniu

Trochę o kominach ceramicznych napisałem :

"Kominek - jaki komin, czym podłączyć ,gdzie wyczystka".

Komin effe , zapewne doskonały do kotłów CO , w kontekście
zwykłych kominków ,zapewne podzieli los innych kominów
z rur ceramicznych ( nie nadaję się ! )

----------


## martinflash

> Trochę o kominach ceramicznych napisałem :
> 
> "Kominek - jaki komin, czym podłączyć ,gdzie wyczystka".
> 
> Komin effe , zapewne doskonały do kotłów CO , w kontekście
> zwykłych kominków ,zapewne podzieli los innych kominów
> z rur ceramicznych ( nie nadaję się ! )


dlaczego nie nadaje się do kominków?
musi mieć większą średnicę?

----------


## eniu

> dlaczego nie nadaje się do kominków?
> musi mieć większą średnicę?


Ze względu na temperaturę jaką produkuje kominek.
Próby to jedno , a eksploatacja to drugie... Poczytałeś o
kominach ?

----------


## gkobe

mój effe2 domus dostał ostatnio ładnie w palnik od kozy przez tydzien, rura która wchodziła do komina była czerwona, płonienie lizały komin od srodka. 
Nic mu nie jest wiec pod kominek powinien sie nadawac

----------


## eniu

> mój effe2 domus dostał ostatnio ładnie w palnik od kozy przez tydzien, rura która wchodziła do komina była czerwona, płonienie lizały komin od srodka. 
> Nic mu nie jest wiec pod kominek powinien sie nadawac


Jaką średnicę rury (stalowej) miało przyłącze kozy ?Włączyłeś kozę do Fi 190?
Czy to jest wymiar zewnętrzny ,czy wewnętrzny rury ceramicznej ?

----------


## Lilianette

No właśnie, dlaczego mają się nie nadawać do kominków, skoro na stronie effe2 pisze, że: "Kominy DOMUS ... Zaprojektowane zostały do współpracy z kotłami na paliwa stałe i kominkami."

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> No właśnie, dlaczego mają się nie nadawać do kominków, skoro na stronie effe2 pisze, że: "Kominy DOMUS ... Zaprojektowane zostały do współpracy z kotłami na paliwa stałe i kominkami."


Kilkanaście lat obserwuję ,jak zachowują się kominy, do których
podłączamy kominki - my i inne firmy. Nie mam pozytywnych 
doświadczeń nawet z Schiedlem . Ceramika Rondo i Rondo Plus
w kontakcie bezpośrednim z wkładem kominkowym pęka w dość 
krótkim czasie jeśli spaliny przekroczą temp. 500-600 Stopni C.
A taka  jest osiągana i znacznie przekraczana w prawie 
wszystkich kominkach ,które nie mają dodatkowych urządzeń
odbierających ciepło ze spalin (masa kumulacyjna , wymiennik 
stalowy). To Schiedel - jeden z najlepszych "systemów". Co 
się dzieje z innymi naśladowcami , szkoda pisać.

Czy kominy ,których nazwę widzimy w tytule , to panaceum
na te problemy ? Chętnie posłucham opinii ,ale nie po czterech 
paleniach ,czy po dwóch sezonach. Schiedel też zaprojektował
swoje kominy do kominków, też robił próby na 1000 stopni i 
daje gwarancję na 30 lat . Warunek - nie przekraczać 500 st. C !

Przykład z kozą jest mało wiarygodny , bo to urządzenie o dwu
trzy krotnie mniejszej mocy niż kominek . Niejedna budowa była
tak ogrzewana ,problem z kominem zrobił się w chwili podłączenia 
wkładu kominkowego.

----------


## Lilianette

> ...jeśli spaliny przekroczą temp. 500-600 Stopni C.
> A taka  jest osiągana i znacznie przekraczana w prawie 
> wszystkich kominkach ,które nie mają dodatkowych urządzeń
> odbierających ciepło ze spalin (masa kumulacyjna , wymiennik 
> stalowy).


Ponieważ opinii jest jak na lekarstwo o tych kominach, musimy się póki co trzmać tego, co piszą producenci, a piszą, że ciepło spalin przenoszone jest na komin i ogrzewa pomieszczenia przez które komin przechodzi - odzysk ciepła ze spalin. Czy to pozwoli utrzymać temperaturę ok 500-600stC w kominie - się okaże w praktyce.

----------


## gkobe

Srednica rury stalowe 13 , komin fi 19 wymiar wewnetrzny 
JA zaryzykowalem 
Popieram co napiosal Piotr koza to przy kominku pikus

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

Mam pytanie do Piotra.
Jestem na etapie wyboru kominów do domu.
Dwa palne, jeden eko-groszek, drugi kominek.
Proszę o poradę jakiej firmy wybrać te kominy by nie mieć później kłopotów.
Oczywiście z zachowaniem proporcji jakości do ceny.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Mam pytanie do Piotra.
> Jestem na etapie wyboru kominów do domu.
> Dwa palne, jeden eko-groszek, drugi kominek.
> Proszę o poradę jakiej firmy wybrać te kominy by nie mieć później kłopotów.
> Oczywiście z zachowaniem proporcji jakości do ceny.


Ekogroszek - ceramika .
Kominek - stal (może być w pustaku systemowym)

Zdaję sobie sprawę ,że moje opinie wywołują czasem zdziwienie,
ale są one owocem długotrwałych doświadczeń u was - klientów,
i w szkole kominkowej , którą prowadzę.

Wątek , który założył Eniu : " kominek - jaki komin , czym podłączyć,
gdzie wyczystka " warto przeczytać , bo opisuje podobne do moich
doświadczenia.

----------


## raas

@Kominki Piotr Batura- Podłączając się do tematu- czy Twoim zdaniem w pustaku systemowym zastosować wkład stalowy i izolować go wełną czy bez tej izolacji? Jaki przekrój zastosować tej stalówki ? i jaki polecasz pustak?

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> @Kominki Piotr Batura- Podłączając się do tematu- czy Twoim zdaniem w pustaku systemowym zastosować wkład stalowy i izolować go wełną czy bez tej izolacji? Jaki przekrój zastosować tej stalówki ? i jaki polecasz pustak?


Izolowanie rury stalowej ,w kominie wewnętrznym to niepotrzebna przesada .
Różnice występują tylko przy zimnym kominie , podczas rozpalania . Ten z
wełną jest wówczas tak samo zimny jak bez. 
O przekroju można rozmawiać znając wysokość komina i urządzenie ,które
do niego chcesz podłączyć .

Stal bierzemy pod uwagę tylko w kontekście kominka opalanego drewnem.
Urządzenia opalane brykietem ze słomy ,lub węglem powinny mieć
wkłady ceramiczne i odpowiednio niską temperaturę dymu czy spalin.

----------


## slawek9000

> Ekogroszek - ceramika .
> Kominek - stal (może być w pustaku systemowym)


czy ten stalowy komin jakoś uziemiasz? bo obecnie jest to wymagane przez normy elektryczne. Jeśli go uziemiasz, to powinna w domu być oddzielna instalacja odgromowa , bo w przeciwnym razie komin stanie się zwodem dla piorunów, zresztą nawet nie uziemiony nie daje gwarancji że w niego piorun nie strzeli

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> czy ten stalowy komin jakoś uziemiasz? bo obecnie jest to wymagane przez normy elektryczne. Jeśli go uziemiasz, to powinna w domu być oddzielna instalacja odgromowa , bo w przeciwnym razie komin stanie się zwodem dla piorunów, zresztą nawet nie uziemiony nie daje gwarancji że w niego piorun nie strzeli


Sławk ,
powaliłeś mnie na łopatki tym pytaniem . Niezwykle ciekawym,
dodam.

Nigdy nie przyszło mi do głowy rozpatrywać stalowego wkładu 
kominowego w kontekście zagrożenia piorunem. Potwierdza ono
tylko moje zastrzeżenia do reklam kolegów z branży : "na temat
kominków wiem wszystko" . 

Temat kwalifikuję koniecznie do rozpoznania. Może na najbliższe
zajęcia szkoły kominkowej ,uda mi się go jeszcze przemycić.

Masz może jakieś dane na temat tych norm ? Do dziś brzęczą
mi w głowie słowa z pozwolenia na budowę :" Instalacji odgromowej
nie przewiduje się , ze względu na znikome zagrożenie "- tak jakoś.
Przypomina mi się to sformułowanie ,podczas każdej burzy ,gdy 
pioruny walą z lewej i z prawej . Celem ich ataków są , jak na razie,
drzewa , woda i linia energetyczna.

----------


## raas

@Kominki Piotr Batura- kominy oba o wysokości 10,7m licząc od podstawy w piwnicy do wylotu. W piwnicy podłączony piec co na ekogroszek a na poziomie parteru kominek...powiedz czy to prowadzenie ciągu kominowego dla kominka od piwnicy ma sens? Z drugiej strony jak inaczej zrealizować wyczystkę ?

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

*Raas, a może poczytałbyś wątek ,w którym znajdziesz większość odpowiedzi*

na Twoje pytania ?

*
*

*"Kominek - jaki komin,czym podłączyć,gdzie wyczystka." 				*

----------


## slawek9000

> Masz może jakieś dane na temat tych norm ? Do dziś brzęczą
> mi w głowie słowa z pozwolenia na budowę :" Instalacji odgromowej
> nie przewiduje się , ze względu na znikome zagrożenie "- tak jakoś.
> Przypomina mi się to sformułowanie ,podczas każdej burzy ,gdy 
> pioruny walą z lewej i z prawej . Celem ich ataków są , jak na razie,
> drzewa , woda i linia energetyczna.


trza by się podpytać na dziale elektrycznym, tu są naprawdę specjaliści (np. Wakmen) i coś by wiedzieli, ja tylko się ocieram o elektrykę bo sam miałem dylemat młodego Wertera w stylu robić odgromówkę czy nie i trochę doczytałem. 

Ale abstrahując od komina, wg przepisów sam wkład należałoby uziemić (precyzyjnie mówiąc- zrobić połączenia ekwipotencjalne jakoś tak to nazywają) a jeszcze nie widziałem uziemionego wkładu, nawet nie wiem czy to da się zrobić bo przecież wkład gorący jak tam złącze by miało nie zaśniedzieć (izolacja nie jest akurat potrzebna uziemienia mogą być gołym przewodem). 

mnie też kominkarze chcieli wstawić stalowy wkład do leiera ale właśnie wizja piorunów przebijających się przez salon (no i wyskoczenia z kasy) sprawiła że jest ceramika tylko.

----------


## eniu

Sławek9000,
pomijając kominy - odgromówkę w końcu zrobiłeś ?  :smile:

----------


## slawek9000

> Sławek9000,
> pomijając kominy - odgromówkę w końcu zrobiłeś ?


nie, nie zrobiłem bo okazuje się że wcale nie jest to takie proste, jak się ma ogdromówkę powinno się dać dodatkowe zabezpieczenia przewodu uziemiającego połączonego z GSU tak żeby wyładowania nie zniszczyły sprzętu od strony która miała go zabezpieczać, i po lekturze doszedłem do wniosku że odgromówki albo wcale albo zrobioną przez firmę tylko w tym się specjalizująca.

----------


## wyspa7

> Mam zamontowany komin domus 220 podpięty do kotła węglowego od roku.  Komin funkcjonuje normalnie.


Witam, 
podłączę się pod temacik:
planuję  zakup komina effe2 do kozy 7 kW. Jak wykańczacie komin na zewnątrz w budynku, idzie na to siatka, tynk??? 
Czy nic nie pęka po napaleniu w piecu (kominku) - effe2 nie ma żadnej izolacji z wełny, zatem mniemam iz komin musi ładnie grzać domek pośrednio  :smile: 

Jakie macie doświadczenia???

pozdrawiam

Andrzej

----------


## eniu

> Witam, 
> podłączę się pod temacik:
> planuję  zakup komina effe2 do kozy 7 kW. Jak wykańczacie komin na zewnątrz w budynku, idzie na to siatka, tynk??? 
> Czy nic nie pęka po napaleniu w piecu (kominku) - effe2 nie ma żadnej izolacji z wełny, zatem mniemam iz komin musi ładnie grzać domek pośrednio 
> 
> Jakie macie doświadczenia???
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> Andrzej


"Kominek - jaki komin,czym podłączyć,gdzie wyczystka."

----------


## martinez44

> Witam, 
> podłączę się pod temacik:
> planuję  zakup komina effe2 do kozy 7 kW. Jak wykańczacie komin na zewnątrz w budynku, idzie na to siatka, tynk??? 
> Czy nic nie pęka po napaleniu w piecu (kominku) - effe2 nie ma żadnej izolacji z wełny, zatem mniemam iz komin musi ładnie grzać domek pośrednio 
> 
> Jakie macie doświadczenia???
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> Andrzej


Nie zaglądałem na to forum dosyć długo, a widzę że jest na nim sporo informacji.
Ponieważ znam trochę branżę kominową podzielę się doświadczeniem:
1. Rura stalowa do kominka jest dobra pod warunkiem że spaliny są suche - w przypadku kominków z płaszczem wodnym oraz palenia mokrym drewnem warunki są mokre co doprowadza do korozji rury. Po okresie 3-4 lat rura ta wygląda jak ser szwajcarski (mam zdjęcie takiej rury ale nie wiem jak je zamieścić na forum.
2. Rzeczywiście słabą stroną kominów ceramiczny jest ich termoodporność. Dlatego trzeba wybierać dobre kominy a nie NO NAME składaki.
3. To piecki typu koza są najbardziej groźne dla kominów ceramicznych - dają spaliny o najwyższej temperaturze - spaliny bezpośrednio z paleniska idą z dużą prędkością do komina. Dlatego część producentów kominów ceramiczny zastrzega że ich kominów do kóz nie wolno podłączać (nie ma tego w odniesieniu do kominków).
4. Swój komin effe2 w części wychodzącej nad dach mam docieplony wełną mineralną w układzie: klej elastyczny - wełna - siatka - narożniki - klej el. płytki - od góry zalane silikonem effe2. Płytki się nie odklejają (2 zimy już przeszły).
Szkoda że inni użytkownicy kominów effe2 nie zamieszczają swoich opinii o tym produkcie - chyba nie mają potrzeby ...

----------


## eniu

Martinez,
pisząc te słowa , jaką stal miałeś na myśli ?

"1. Rura stalowa do kominka jest dobra pod warunkiem że spaliny są suche - w przypadku kominków z płaszczem wodnym oraz palenia mokrym drewnem warunki są mokre co doprowadza do korozji rury. Po okresie 3-4 lat rura ta wygląda jak ser"

----------


## gkobe

Witam 
Po 2 miesiacach intensywnego palenia mój effe2 popekal  :sad:  
Moze ktos juz miał taka usterke pekniecia sa widoczne na zewnetrznej stronie wzdluz komina oraz na łaczeniach elementów , czy sirodek tez moze byc popekany?

----------


## wyspa7

> Witam 
> Po 2 miesiacach intensywnego palenia mój effe2 popekal  
> Moze ktos juz miał taka usterke pekniecia sa widoczne na zewnetrznej stronie wzdluz komina oraz na łaczeniach elementów , czy sirodek tez moze byc popekany?


Możesz wrzucić zdjęcia popękanego komina. Czy zachowana była dylatacja od muru??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

> Witam 
> Po 2 miesiacach intensywnego palenia mój effe2 popekal  
> Moze ktos juz miał taka usterke pekniecia sa widoczne na zewnetrznej stronie wzdluz komina oraz na łaczeniach elementów , czy sirodek tez moze byc popekany?


Czym i w czym paliłeś ?

----------


## gkobe

drewno z weglem - drewno scinane w lutym 2011(olcha dąb) , wegiel - orzech
dzis bede robic zdjecia do reklamacji, oczywiscie wstawie na forum
Komin jest odsuniety od muru 2 cm wiec dyletacja jest, chyba ze tynk go połaczył ze sciana  :smile:

----------


## matess

> 1. Rura stalowa do kominka jest dobra pod warunkiem że spaliny są suche - w przypadku kominków z płaszczem wodnym oraz palenia mokrym drewnem warunki są mokre co doprowadza do korozji rury. Po okresie 3-4 lat rura ta wygląda jak ser szwajcarski (mam zdjęcie takiej rury ale nie wiem jak je zamieścić na forum.


Wszystko zależy od tego jakim drewnem palisz...
Przy suchym nic się nie dzieje...

----------


## wyspa7

> drewno z weglem - drewno scinane w lutym 2011(olcha dąb) , wegiel - orzech
> dzis bede robic zdjecia do reklamacji, oczywiscie wstawie na forum
> Komin jest odsuniety od muru 2 cm wiec dyletacja jest, chyba ze tynk go połaczył ze sciana



Witaj, 
u mnie też stoi jeden effe 2 do kiminka 9 kW. Też mam obawy jak rozpocznę sezon pod koniec roku  :smile:  Komin jeszcze nie obtynkowany - planuję obmurować go betonem komórkowym - pozostawiająćc szczelinę 2-3 cm. Wywiew i nawiew zrobię w tej obmurówce aby ciepło od rozgrzanego komina miało jak uchodzić. 

Ciekaw jestem tej gwarancji - jak kupowałem go w ASKOT Kraków - facet zapewniał że sprzedali już ze 3 tysiące chyba i nic się z nimi nie dzieje - mieli już kilka zgłoszeń o uszkodzeniach - ale wszytkie wynikały z wadliwego montażu - brak dylatacji komina od ściany.

Czekajmy na oględziny gwarancyjne i fotki!!

Pozdrawiam

----------


## gkobe

jak sie wstawia zdjecia :smile:

----------


## gkobe

zdjecia beda na prv kto bedzie chciał :smile: 

Mimo popekanego komina polecam firme effe2 - kontakt z klientem wzorowy duzo pomocnych informacji

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Tez mam effe domus, do niego bedzie podlaczona koza.
Jest oddylatowany od scian i stropu, obok pojedyncza wentylacja Leier
Bedzie obmurowany betonem komorkowym  (z odsunienieciem 2cm) do wysokosci jetek. Powyzej  jest ocieplony welna, zaciagniety siatka z klejem, ponad dachem dodatkowo otynkowany

Jak sie sprawdzi to dopiero sie okaze, jak narazie to byl najmniejszy komin po wymiarach zewnetrznych jaki udalo sie nam znalezc.  Przyjechal do nas przez pol Polski tez z Askota i bardzo sobie chwale wspolprace z nimi




> Czekajmy na oględziny gwarancyjne i fotki!!


jak juz bedziesz znal przyczyne, to daj znac

----------


## eniu

> zdjecia beda na prv kto bedzie chciał
> 
> Mimo popekanego komina polecam firme effe2 - kontakt z klientem wzorowy duzo pomocnych informacji



Ja bym chciał  :smile:

----------


## gkobe

prawdopodobnie gwarancja zostanie uznana, naprawa ma polegac na wsadzeniu rury zaroodpornaj 
czy zamiast tej rury lepiej jest zastosowac rure zaroi kwasoodporna o grubosci scianki 1mm

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> prawdopodobnie gwarancja zostanie uznana, naprawa ma polegac na wsadzeniu rury zaroodpornaj 
> czy zamiast tej rury lepiej jest zastosowac rure zaroi kwasoodporna o grubosci scianki 1mm



Podaj symbole stali o których mówisz. Zdjęcia tez bym z chęcią
zobaczył : [email protected]

----------


## gkobe

Materiał 1.4828 / pozostałe posiadające dopuszczenia do tego typu zastosowań 
Odporność termiczna T 450 

Jezeli ta rura nie pasuje to co bedzie najlepsze (oprocz ceramiki)

Poczta na wp cos szwankuje ale jak juz bedzie ok to wysle zdjecia

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

1.4828 to nieporozumienie. Pomijając fakt, że stal do węgla to
tez nieporozumienie, dałbym 1.4404 ale pod warunkiem skonfigurowania
kotła w trybie suchym . Tu Last Rico pomoże ?  :smile: 

Warunek jeszcze jeden ,żadnych biomas o dużej zawartości słomy.

----------


## snakeu

Co w effe2 powiedzieli na pęknięcia tzn jaki powód ? (chętnie zobaczę zdjęcia)
Sam zastanawiam się nad wyborem kominów systemowych. W projekcie mam 2x Leier z przewodem wentylacyjnym.
Jeden komin będzie do kotłowni (piec na ekogroszek), drugi do kominka.
Zastanawiam się nad następującą konfiguracją:
1) Kotłownia - Leier lub Effe2 domus
2) Kominek - Leier lub Effe2 domus + ewentualnie rura w środek.
Jak sądzicie co będzie lepsze ? Cenowo wyjdzie wydaje się podobnie bo przy effe2 trzeba pociągnąc przewód wentylacyjny.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## M K

> Co w effe2 powiedzieli na pęknięcia tzn jaki powód ? (chętnie zobaczę zdjęcia)
> Sam zastanawiam się nad wyborem kominów systemowych. W projekcie mam 2x Leier z przewodem wentylacyjnym.
> Jeden komin będzie do kotłowni (piec na ekogroszek), drugi do kominka.
> Zastanawiam się nad następującą konfiguracją:
> 1) Kotłownia - Leier lub Effe2 domus
> 2) Kominek - Leier lub Effe2 domus + ewentualnie rura w środek.


Przeczytaj i pooglądaj zdjęcia:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...budowy-KOMINKA

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

MK , na pewno tego linka chciałeś podać ?  :smile: 

Snakeu. W kominku lepiej sprawdza się rury stalowe 1.4404

----------


## M K

> MK , na pewno tego linka chciałeś podać ?


Pewnie, że nie  :big grin:  teraz jest dobry

----------


## snakeu

> MK , na pewno tego linka chciałeś podać ? 
> 
> Snakeu. W kominku lepiej sprawdza się rury stalowe 1.4404


Kominki Piotr Batura
Piotrze czyli jak rozumiem:
1) Kotłownia - tutaj może być Leier lub Effe2 domus. (ekogroszek) ?
2) Do kominka rura stalowa 1.4404. ale czy taką rurę się obudowuje ewentualnie czy wkłada się w jakiś komin systemowy ?

Kominy chciałbym zakończyć klinkierem.

----------


## tomaszekk

Zdecydowanie odradzam zakup komina domus effe2. Mimo instalacji zgodnie z instrukcją montażu (dylatacje, specjalna zaprawa), po 2 miesiącach palenia drewnem w kozie (max 5kW), komin uległ rozszczepieniu na 2 elementach. Kontakt z firmą jest nikły. Mimo kilku maili 0 odzewu. Rozmowa telefoniczna też nie poskutkowała. Efekt jest taki, że zostałem z dziurawym kominem a gwarancyjne zapewnienia producenta widzę czarno. Dołączam fotki.

----------


## luigi

Jak wygląda wykończenie takiego komina nad dachem, jeżeli można wrzućcie fotki ? 
Chciałem kupić dwa takie kominy ale zdjęcia tomaszekk zniechęcają. W moim wypadku różnica cenowa pomiędzy Schiedel to 3 tys (10 m i 7 m), kominki będą używane okazjonalnie.
Co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu komina dla dwóch kotłów gazowych z zamkniętą komorą spalania.
- pustak wentylacyjny
- rura kwasoodporna
Jak w takim wypadku można rozwiązać odpływ kondensatu ( w przyszłości)

----------


## b2211

Po tym co widzę u tomaszekk to sam jestem w strachu mam 3 kominy tej firmy i w żadnym jeszcze nie paliłem.

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## tomaszekk

> Też mam dwa kominy effe2, mam pytanie, bo ze zdjęć można różne domysły wysunąć.
> 
> Napisz dokładnie co i gdzie pękło, czy to wyczystka, czy nad stropem powyżej otworu spalinowego. Koza była prawidłowo podłączona?


Fotki pokazują pęknięte elementy na parterze nad wyczystką, do której była podłączona koza - musiałem ogrzewać piwnicę w zimie.

----------


## wyspa7

> Fotki pokazują pęknięte elementy na parterze nad wyczystką, do której była podłączona koza - musiałem ogrzewać piwnicę w zimie.


Witam, 
a jak miałeś tę kozę podłączona do komina?? Czy stosowałeś przejście między rurą a wkładem, jak np to - http://askot.krakow.pl/pl/p/PRZEJSCI...Y-FI160160/197   ????

Też mam taki komin przy planowanym kominku - i kurcze coraz większe obawy co do komina ????

----------


## tomaszekk

> Witam, 
> a jak miałeś tę kozę podłączona do komina?? Czy stosowałeś przejście między rurą a wkładem, jak np to - http://askot.krakow.pl/pl/p/PRZEJSCI...Y-FI160160/197   ????
> 
> Też mam taki komin przy planowanym kominku - i kurcze coraz większe obawy co do komina ????


Koza była prowizorycznie podłączona do komina rurą cienką jak papier (chyba fi 150), wszystko uszczelnione gipsem. Przejścia nie zastosowałem a z linka wynika ze służy ono przeciw rozprężeniu rury pod wpływem temperatury a u mnie nie było takiego niebezpieczeństwa ze względu na miękką blachę i luźne pasowanie rury. Poza tym nie pękła wyczystka która przyjęła najwyższą temperaturę tylko elementy ułożone wyżej.

----------


## kominiarz

> Zdecydowanie odradzam zakup komina domus effe2. Mimo instalacji zgodnie z instrukcją montażu (dylatacje, specjalna zaprawa), po 2 miesiącach palenia drewnem w kozie (max 5kW), komin uległ rozszczepieniu na 2 elementach. Kontakt z firmą jest nikły. Mimo kilku maili 0 odzewu. Rozmowa telefoniczna też nie poskutkowała. Efekt jest taki, że zostałem z dziurawym kominem a gwarancyjne zapewnienia producenta widzę czarno. Dołączam fotki.


Przepraszam, na moim terenie nie ma takich kominów, patrząc na te foty wygląda to jak pustak wentylacyjny, to coś w ogóle ma jakiekolwiek dopuszczenia, przeszło jakieś badania? Co to jest? Komin? 

A tak poza tematem to taką ala kozą – spawarką (żywy ogień w przewodzie kominowym) przy dobrym paleniu można nie jeden komin popsuć.

----------


## eniu

Wielokrotnie wyrażałem swoja dezaprobatę dla kominów systemowych, 
a tych effe w szczególności, jeśli temperatura spalin jest wyższa niż
300-400 o C. Żywy ogień w kominie, o którym Kominiarz słusznie 
pisze zaczyna sie od 500-600 o C, niejednokrotnie dochodząc do
800-900. No i te teksty w atestach "ODPORNY NA POŻAR SADZY" :big grin: .
Odporny jest, owszem, ale tylko raz...

----------


## kominiarz

Dokładnie, tymi kozami podłączanymi do przewodów kominowych szczególnie systemowych podczas budowy pali się ostro, nie jeden komin nie doczeka podłączenia kominka a już jest wewnątrz pęknięty, kozy często podłączane są również do przewodów wentylacyjnych z których po budowie leci na mieszkanie sadza, nawet spotkałem się do przewodów spalinowych, stalowych rura w rurze, później do wymiany. Nie dziwmy się później, że producenci takich kominów nie chcą uwzględniać gwarancji, jak opisujemy problem z kominem często nie zauważamy swoich błędów w przypadku komina np. do 400 stopni C nie wolno podłączać kozy która w porywach może mieć dwa razy więcej. Omawiany problem nie dotyczy kominów murowanych z cegły i tu następny dla nich dodatkowy plus.

----------


## tomaszekk

> Przepraszam, na moim terenie nie ma takich kominów, patrząc na te foty wygląda to jak pustak wentylacyjny, to coś w ogóle ma jakiekolwiek dopuszczenia, przeszło jakieś badania? Co to jest? Komin? 
> 
> A tak poza tematem to taką ala kozą – spawarką (żywy ogień w przewodzie kominowym) przy dobrym paleniu można nie jeden komin popsuć.


To komin domus firmy effe2.. TEORETYCZNIE spełnia normy i był testowany w 1000*C - tak producent zapewnia na swojej www - patrz ulotka. "Żywego ognia" w kominie na bank nie było bo rura spalinowa miała ok. 2m tak aby najefektywniej ogrzać piwnicę, co więcej dopływ powietrza i wylot przy króćcu były skręcone.

----------


## eniu

40 lat gwarancji  !!! A firma istnieje pewnie 5 albo 10 lat...
Za dziesięć zwiną manele i bajo bongo...

Ogień z palonego drewna, to na dachu czasem wieczorem widać,
jak komin ma 4-6 mb.
I nie musi to być pożar sadzy...

----------


## martinflash

mozliwe że pseudo fachowcy uszkodzili go podczas montażu (stukneli czymś w komin w tej części i był nadpekniety i właściciel o tym nie wiedział i się nigdy nie dowie)
Ja mam dwa takie kominy i montowałem je samodzielnie i opukiwałem po związaniu kleju czy nie wydają dziwnych dźwięków wskazujących pękniecia.

Podam przykład jak było u mojego znajomwgo. Miał też taki komin juz złożony przyjechali pseudo fachowcy montowac więźbę dachową, niefortunnie przy montażu więźby uderzyli krokwia w ten komin. Powstało pęknięcie. Komin do rozbiórki od góry do tego elementu.
A ile jest takich budów gdzie właściciela niema na budowie i pseudo fachowcy tuszują takie błędy (ich błędy) za które nie ponoszą odpowiedzialności a koszty są kolosalne!

----------


## eniu

Tak, tak ...z kominem to trzeba jak z jajkiem się obchodzić...Nie daj
Boże puknąć, głośniej stąpnąć...skorupka delikatna.....

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## eniu

Effe zawsze podejrzany był. Teraz po obejrzeniu zdjęć- tym bardziej.

Ceramika do kotłów na węgiel, stal do kominka...czyli bez zmian.
Nie wiem, czy pakowanie stali do effe nie przydroży inwestycji. 
Pustaki od Schiedla będą chyba tańsze.

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## kominiarz

> eniu, może wiesz jaka może być cena wkładu stalowego do komina fi 190, wysokość 10m? gdzie coś takiego dostanę?


Rzuć okiem na Alleg.... tam znajdziesz dla porównania różne wkłady.

----------


## tomaszekk

Po 2 miesiącach od złożenia reklamacji otrzymałem pismo od Gruppo Effe 2 SpA, w którym zostałem uprzejmie poinformowany, że reklamacja nie została uznana ze względu na poważny błąd przy montażu komina a mianowicie brak szczeliny dylatacyjnej między ścianą budynku a kominem.
Idąc tym tokiem rozumowania to położenie tynku też oznacza utratę gwarancji bo wiążemy komin ze ścianą.. 
Zastanowię się co teraz zrobić z tym kominem a wszystkim posiadaczom domusa życzę bezawaryjnej obsługi.
Znalazłem jeszcze jedną fotkę z budowy: komin dołożony do cegły i wyrównanie zaprawą.

----------


## martinflash

ja dałem dylatacje komina effe2  od kominów wentylacyjnych 3-5mm, jednakze chodzi mi po głowie ten tynk którym trzeba przykryć ścianę,
dzwoniłem do przedstawiciela effe na Polskę i powiedział mi że mam dać najpierw elastyczny klej do płytek z siatką a potem tynk cementowo wapienny
dałem tak jak mówił, jeszcze nie rozpalałem w kotle ale mam to nagrane na telefonie oraz porobione fotki w czasie budowy z dylatacją i jak komin mi szczeli to będę miał dowody
jednakże życzę sobie i innym aby działał jak najdłużej bez problemów

----------


## kominiarz

> Po 2 miesiącach od złożenia reklamacji otrzymałem pismo od Gruppo Effe 2 SpA, w którym zostałem uprzejmie poinformowany, że reklamacja nie została uznana ze względu na poważny błąd przy montażu komina a mianowicie brak szczeliny dylatacyjnej między ścianą budynku a kominem.
> Idąc tym tokiem rozumowania to położenie tynku też oznacza utratę gwarancji bo wiążemy komin ze ścianą.. 
> Zastanowię się co teraz zrobić z tym kominem a wszystkim posiadaczom domusa życzę bezawaryjnej obsługi.
> Znalazłem jeszcze jedną fotkę z budowy: komin dołożony do cegły i wyrównanie zaprawą.


 Sorki bo czegoś nie rozumiem to coś przy kanałach wentylacyjnych to kompletny system odprowadzania spalin???

----------


## mirma

> Po 2 miesiącach od złożenia reklamacji otrzymałem pismo od Gruppo Effe 2 SpA, w którym zostałem uprzejmie poinformowany, że reklamacja nie została uznana ze względu na poważny błąd przy montażu komina a mianowicie brak szczeliny dylatacyjnej między ścianą budynku a kominem.
> Idąc tym tokiem rozumowania to położenie tynku też oznacza utratę gwarancji bo wiążemy komin ze ścianą.. 
> Zastanowię się co teraz zrobić z tym kominem a wszystkim posiadaczom domusa życzę bezawaryjnej obsługi.
> Znalazłem jeszcze jedną fotkę z budowy: komin dołożony do cegły i wyrównanie zaprawą.


 tomaszekk, czy zapoznałeś się z instrukcją?  W tym systemie (większości także) nie powinno się wpychać zaprawę gdzie popadnie podczas stawiania komina.
Nie wiem kto Ci go stawiał ale pewnie u ciebie jak i u mnie murarze też chcieli nawpychać zaprawę mimo moich uwag. 
Co do reklamacji trudno było spodziewać się innej!.

----------


## mirma

> ......brak szczeliny dylatacyjnej między ścianą budynku a kominem.
> Idąc tym tokiem rozumowania to położenie tynku też oznacza utratę gwarancji bo wiążemy komin ze ścianą. ..


powinienieś w szczeliny pomiędzy kominem a ścianą uzupełnić sznurem lub wełną i na to położyć tynk z zatopioną siatką. Jeżeli by tak było zrobione i by popękało to do reklamacji. Takie są te kominy. Trzeba wiedzieć jak je stawiać a nie wciskać zaprawę gdzie się da.

----------


## eniu

> Po 2 miesiącach od złożenia reklamacji otrzymałem pismo od Gruppo Effe 2 SpA, w którym zostałem uprzejmie poinformowany, że reklamacja nie została uznana ze względu na poważny błąd przy montażu komina a mianowicie brak szczeliny dylatacyjnej między ścianą budynku a kominem.
> Idąc tym tokiem rozumowania to położenie tynku też oznacza utratę gwarancji bo wiążemy komin ze ścianą.. 
> Zastanowię się co teraz zrobić z tym kominem a wszystkim posiadaczom domusa życzę bezawaryjnej obsługi.
> Znalazłem jeszcze jedną fotkę z budowy: komin dołożony do cegły i wyrównanie zaprawą.


Taki widok dla producenta wątpliwych systemów to radość...(zdjęcia)
Jest okazja przerzucić na  innych odpowiedzialność. Produkowane nie
wiadomo na jakiej podstawie wynalazki nadają się wyłącznie do
odprowadzania gazów o niskiej temperaturze. A naród zawsze
durny był, swoje wiedział ! Sprzedawca mówi , ze to komin, więc
ludziska kominy kupują...Takich kwiatków w branży "ogniowo-dymnej"
nie brakuje. Tu kominy z (porównywalnie) cienkiej jak skorupka od jajka 
ceramiki, tam płyta gipsowa "żaroodporna", wełna mineralna do budowy
kominków...Świat zwariował a nieliczne głosy rozsądku milkną pod
naporem i siłą powszechności stosowania materiałów w wyszukanie 
irracjonalny sposób. Dziesiątki tysięcy wykonań,
a tu jakiś jeden Kominiarz czy eniu...

Posiadacze kominów effe do kominków podłączonych bezpośrednio,
bez wymiennika odbierającego energię ze spalin, mają w swoich
domach bombę zegarową. Pisałem już wcześniej : tik tak, tik tak...
Ci którzy zamontowali je tak jak na zdjęciu, odbezpieczyli ją własnoręcznie
w chwili montażu .  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## kominiarz

Tak już wcześniej pisałem ten system kominowy nie występuje raczej na moim terenie być może się kiedyś pojawi więc zasięgnąłem o tym produkcie kilka informacji, którymi się podzielę może się przyda.

Dane techniczne: 

600 st.C w pracy ciągłej oraz okresowe podgrzanie do 1000st.C (pożar 
sadzy).
Odległość od materiałów zapalnych: 100mm, 50mm jeżeli między drewnem a kominem jest wełna mineralna.
Praca komina: Rozszerzanie jest bardzo niewielkie. Nie ma danych.
Obudowa ceramiki: Obudowa nie jest wymagana. Opór termiczny jest taki sam jak dla 
komina ceglanego. Komin należy izolować wełną mineralną w części na zewnątrz budynku. Wewnątrz budynku nie jest to wymagane.
Wg producenta badanie na odporność ogniową nie jest wymagane jeżeli jest badanie 
na pożar sadzy. Większość producentów kominów tego nie robi.
Wsiąkliwość: Nie ma dokładnych danych ale jest ona bardzo niska ponieważ produkt 
jest poddawany dodatkowo kąpieli silikonowej.  
Komin musi być wykonany zgodnie z instrukcją producenta. Musi też 
być odebrany przez mistrza kominiarskiego który powinien sprawdzić dobór 
komina do urządzenia grzewczego oraz jego wykonanie zgodnie z instrukcją 
producenta.

Gwarancja:

1. Czas trwania gwarancji rozpoczyna się od daty zakupu określonej na fakturze, bez względu na termin podłączenia komina do instalacji grzewczej.
2. Gwarancja jest ważna, jeżeli produkt którego dotyczy zostanie użyty zgodnie z przeznaczeniem, do którego został zaprojektowany tzn. do odprowadzania spalin i dymu powstających w procesie spalania.
3. Gwarancja udzielana jest na ceramiczne kominy U... i D....wykonane wyłącznie z oryginalnych akcesoriów oraz oryginalnych preparatów do łączenia elementów ceramicznych firmy G.....
4. Gwarancja jest ważna tylko wtedy kiedy średnica komina jest dobrana prawidłowo do urządzenia grzewczego.
5. Komin musi być wykonany zgodnie zarówno z obowiązującymi normami i przepisami prawa jak również z instrukcją montażu określoną przez G........
6. W ramach gwarancji przysługuje jedynie roszczenie o wymianę uszkodzonych elementów komina oraz naprawę komina na koszt gwaranta. Roszczenia gwarancyjne nie będą uznawane w przypadku błędów w projekcie komina lub jego wykonawstwie. 
7. Awarie komina muszą być zgłaszane niezwłocznie. Zgłoszenie reklamacyjne będzie rozpatrywane jedynie pod warunkiem dołączenia do niego niżej określonych informacji i dokumentów: 
- Informacje techniczne systemu ogrzewania (kotła, pieca lub kominka, rodzaju paliwa, dane techniczne palnika, rodzaj spalin) 
- Kopia faktury zakupu komina.
- Dokument potwierdzający dokonanie kontroli i dopuszczający przewody kominowe komina do eksploatacji nie później niż przed stwierdzeniem wady. Kontrola tak musi być wykonana przez osobę posiadającą uprawnienia mistrza w rzemiośle kominiarskim. 
- Ostatni najpóźniejszy dokument potwierdzający czyszczenie komina. Komin podłączony do paleniska opalanego paliwem stałym powinien być czyszczony 4 razy do roku. Komin podłączony do paleniska opalanego paliwem gazowym lub płynnym powinien być czyszczony 2 razy do roku
8. Zgłoszenie reklamacyjne nie będzie rozpatrywane jeżeli komin był użytkowany niezgodnie z przeznaczeniem do którego został on zaprojektowany.
9. Firma G........ ma wyłączne prawo do zlecenia lub zatwierdzenia wykonawcy naprawy.
10. Gwarancja nie obejmuje zniszczeń obiektów lub szkód poniesionych przez osoby w wyniku wadliwości produktu. Gwarancja nie obejmuje pokrycia kosztów pośrednich lub bezpośrednich związanych z naprawą komina np.: przerwą w użytkowaniu instalacji grzewczej lub koniecznością związaną z wykwaterowaniem mieszkańców.
11. Prawo do gwarancji nie obowiązuje również w przypadku:
- nieprawidłowego obchodzenia się z produktem podczas transportu, magazynowania lub/i transportu.
- uszkodzenie produktu powstało w wyniku działania siły wyższej lub strony trzeciej.

----------


## Xerses

kiedys zastanawiałem się nad effe2 i dałem sobie spokój. Cenowo wcale rewelacyjnie nie wychodzi, a jak sie dobrze poszuka do można Schiedla w dobrej cenie dostać. Ceramika oddzielona sznurem lub watą , pustak szlakowy na osłone i nikt nie powie że sie dylatacji nie zrobiło.  :smile:

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## Przedtawiciel e*2

W imieniu Gruppo effe2 chciałbym przedstawić kilka informacji odnoszących się do prezentacji przedstawionej przez forumowicza o nazwie tomaszekk:

1. Pan tomaszekk zgłosił reklamację do Gruppo effe2 i reklamacja ta została rozpatrzona na podstawie gwarancji. Komin ten został wykonany niezgodnie z instrukcją montażu z rażącym błędem. W instrukcji montażu producenta (w całości na stronie www.effe2.pl jest zamieszczony tekst:

UWAGA 3: 
Żaden element komina nie może być związany sztywno ze strukturą budynku. W przypadku związania komina ze strukturą budynku (np. ze ścianami lub stropem) osiadanie budynku lub brak możliwości rozszerzania się ceramiki komina pod wpływem temperatury, może doprowadzić do nienaprawialnych  pęknięć komina. 
       Z tego powodu przy przechodzeniu komina przez strop konieczne jest zastosowanie elastycznych łączników wykonanych z wełny mineralnej lub bazaltowej odpornej na działanie temperatury 500°C. Grubość łącznika powinna wynosić co najmniej 1 cm. Należy zachować minimalną odległość (2mm) miedzy ścianą a kominem ustawionym przy niej kominem. Alternatywnym rozwiązaniem jest umieszczenie między ścianą a kominem elastycznych łączników opisanych wyżej.

Proszę się przyjrzeć zdjęciom zamieszczonym przez Pana tomaszkk'a i odnaleźć tam szczelinę dylatacyjną, życzę powodzenia. Komin jest zagipsowany lub zaklejony zaprawą w ścianie. Tam gdzie komin był szczególnie "starannie" zaklejony odpadła część czołowa komina - ceramika nie miała się gdzie rozszerzyć i została rozsadzona. Dlatego też Pan ten otrzymał decyzję odmowną. Jego twierdzenie natomiast że komin został wykonany zgodnie z instrukcją montażu jest używając łagodnego sformułowania nieprawdą.

2. W Polsce sprzedano już ponad 5 tys szt. kominów Gruppo effe2 w 90% domusów do paliw stałych. Sprzedaż w Polsce rozpoczęła się w 2009 (w Czechach od 12 lat, we Francji i Holandii od ponad 20 lat).  We Francji kominy effe2 są oznaczane znakiem NF - który jest przyznawany tylko produktom najwyższej jakości na podstawie badań Instytutu Materiałów Budowlanych w Paryżu. Zdecydowana większość tych kominów już funkcjonuje (m.in ja sam mam taki komin od 4 lat pracujący z kotłem węglowym). Liczba reklamacji jest bardzo znikoma i reklamacje te wynikają głównie z błędów montażowych. Powtarzają się głównie dwa błędy montażowe: przyklejenie komina do ścian lub/i zabetonowanie komina w stropie oraz instalacja w kominie rury podłączeniowej na sztywno. W sytuacjach niejasnych przy rozpatrywaniu reklamacji firma zawsze kieruje się zasadą dobra klienta i jeżeli nie ma rażących błędów w wykonaniu komina reklamacja zawsze jest rozpatrywana na korzyść klienta. Nie mniej jednak ogromna ilość kominów jest zbudowana prawidłowo i funkcjonuje bez najmniejszych problemów.

3. Gruppo effe2 jest jednym z najstarszych  i najbardziej renomowanych producentów kominów w Europie. Obok takich firm jak Schiedel czy Imerys jest członkiem europejskiej organizacji ds. standaryzacji kominów (EUROPEAN COMMITTEE FOR STANDARDISATION (CEN) - komisja CEN/TC/166/WG3 dedykowana kominom ceramicznym)i bierze czynny udział w opracowaniu europejskich norm kominowych (zjazd ubiegłoroczny organizacji był w Vicenzie i Gruppo effe2 było organizatorem zjazdu). Bloki kominowe Gruppo effe2 są produkowane zgodnie z normą PN-EN 1806 i produkcja oraz jej jakość są badane ciągle przez instytuty włoskie, francuskie i niemieckie (kominy są oznaczane znakiem CE na dowód zgodności z normą). Szczegółowe wyniki badań są na stronie www.effe2.com. Wytrzymałości kominów może być badana realnie tylko w laboratorium na specjalnie przygotowanym do tego stanowisku badawczym. Nie da się jakości kominów określić poprzez ocenę "organoleptyczną".  Oceny kominów różnych firm niektórych forumowiczów na podstawie wyglądu czy innych cech zewnętrznych bez sprawdzenia wyników badań  i gruntownej znajomości norm i techniki kominowej jest działaniem mało poważnym. Ocena taka często podważa bowiem ocenę dokonaną przez wysokiej klasy naukowców w certyfikowanych laboratoriach badawczych. Z tego co widzę niektóre z tych porad zawierają informacje błędne, a niektóre nawet niebezpieczne (jak np. porada izolacji kominów do kotłów na paliwa stałe styropianem - gdzie już w samym kodzie produktu jest już określona odległość komina od materiałów palnych na 50 lub 100mm a takim jest styropian - jest to liczba po literze G - kodowanie produktu jest bowiem ściśle określone przez normę). Dlatego uważam, że po poradę najlepiej się zwrócić do dobrego specjalisty w danej dziedzinie, a przy montażu kominów kierować się zawsze instrukcją montażu.

Wszystkim forumowiczom lekką ręką wypisującym krzywdzące opinie na temat kominów Gruppo effe2, często bez sprawdzenia podstawowych danych o produkcie proponuję aby zastanowili się nad tym co robią. Być może wygłaszanie niesprawdzonych opinii wyssanych z palca jest naszą polską specjalnością (tzw. domniemanologia stosowana), ale uważam że powinniśmy pracować nad naszym charakterem aby stawać się lepszymi.

----------


## kominiarz

Nie w każdym klimacie ten sam wyrób budowlany się sprawdza. We Francji korzysta się raczej z gazu, a nie ogrzewa budynki kominkami, które są sporadycznie użytkowane zresztą Francja nie jest liderem, jeżeli chodzi o kominy ogólnie daleko francuskim budynkom do naszej rzeczywistości kulawa wentylacja z reguły zawsze przez ścianę otworem na zewnątrz nawet w budynkach mieszkalnych, w których nie ma wentylacji mechanicznej zawsze unosi się nieprzyjemny smrodek. Po prostu nie ma norm i warunków technicznych powiedzmy takich jak u nas.

----------


## Przedtawiciel e*2

> Nie w każdym klimacie ten sam wyrób budowlany się sprawdza. We Francji korzysta się raczej z gazu, a nie ogrzewa budynki kominkami, które są sporadycznie użytkowane zresztą Francja nie jest liderem, jeżeli chodzi o kominy ogólnie daleko francuskim budynkom do naszej rzeczywistości kulawa wentylacja z reguły zawsze przez ścianę otworem na zewnątrz nawet w budynkach mieszkalnych, w których nie ma wentylacji mechanicznej zawsze unosi się nieprzyjemny smrodek. Po prostu nie ma norm i warunków technicznych powiedzmy takich jak u nas.


Oczywiście że nie każdy wyrób budowlany się sprawdza w kazdym klimacie - co to ma jednak do kominów to nie wiem. Normy kominowe są jednak takie same w całej Europie. Odnośnie dywagacji klimatycznych to informuję Pana, że kominy effe2 są dopuszczone do sprzedaży (i są instalowane) również w Rosji certyfikat GOSTR  - a kraj ten ma raczej surowy klimat. Sytuacja w tym zakresie też się zmienia jednak bo kraj ten przechodzi na certyfikaty unijne - czyli normy EN.
Odnośnie kominków to pragnę zauważyć, że Francja jest największym producentem wkładów kominkowych w Europie. Jednak rzeczywiście większość tego jest eksportowana, a we Francji kominek ma charakter raczej dekoracyjny. Budynki natomiast najczęściej są ogrzewane nie gazem a prądem bo ten jest tam bardzo tani (energia z elektrowni atomowych). Odnośnie budynków to nie będę się wypowiadał ale również i u nas są budynki o gorszym i lepszym standardzie być może zwiedzał Pan te o niższych standardach lub starsze budynki które nowoczesnych instalacji wentylacyjnych nie mają. Odnośnie warunków technicznych to są one na nie niższym poziomie niż w Polsce - a to czy inwestor się do nich stosuje to już inna sprawa.

----------


## wyspa7

> Oczywiście że nie każdy wyrób budowlany się sprawdza w kazdym klimacie - co to ma jednak do kominów to nie wiem. Normy kominowe są jednak takie same w całej Europie. Odnośnie dywagacji klimatycznych to informuję Pana, że kominy effe2 są dopuszczone do sprzedaży (i są instalowane) również w Rosji certyfikat GOSTR  - a kraj ten ma raczej surowy klimat. Sytuacja w tym zakresie też się zmienia jednak bo kraj ten przechodzi na certyfikaty unijne - czyli normy EN.
> Odnośnie kominków to pragnę zauważyć, że Francja jest największym producentem wkładów kominkowych w Europie. Jednak rzeczywiście większość tego jest eksportowana, a we Francji kominek ma charakter raczej dekoracyjny. Budynki natomiast najczęściej są ogrzewane nie gazem a prądem bo ten jest tam bardzo tani (energia z elektrowni atomowych). Odnośnie budynków to nie będę się wypowiadał ale również i u nas są budynki o gorszym i lepszym standardzie być może zwiedzał Pan te o niższych standardach lub starsze budynki które nowoczesnych instalacji wentylacyjnych nie mają. Odnośnie warunków technicznych to są one na nie niższym poziomie niż w Polsce - a to czy inwestor się do nich stosuje to już inna sprawa.


Super, że pojawił się przedstawiciel effe2 na forum.
W takim razie może by podsumować jak "żyć" z tym kominem.

Mam u siebie jeden komin effe2 do pieca wolno stojącego - jeszcze nieużytkowany.
Kupiłem go ze względu na małe gabaryty zewnętrzne...ale po opiniach na forum....na poddaszu ociepliłem go wełną i obudowałem suporexem 5 cm.
Na parterze szukam rozwiązania - zakupiłem już klej i siatkę - jak pisano powyżej i na to tynk... taki jest plan.

Może  "przedstawiciel effe2" wyjaśni czy można ten komin tak obrobić. 

Jeszcze pytanie, co z dylatacją komina od ściany po tynkowaniu???

----------


## ranger2000

Nie chciałbym się wtrącać ale komin służy do odprowadzania spalin a nie ognia  :smile:   Przy prawidłowo dobranej średnicy komina , do mocy grzewczej kotła i efektywnej wysokości nie powinno być takich problemów. Przesyłam likn do kalkulatora kominowego, wystarczy przed zakupem wpisać wysokość komina, rodzaj paliwa i moc kotła a aplikacja przelicza zalecaną średnicę:

http://askot.krakow.pl/systemyKominoweCalc.php

----------


## ranger2000

Żadna rura na Polskim rynku nie jest  odporna na działanie kwasu siarkowego powstałego w kondensacie na skutek spalania się węgla. Nawet rury kwasoodporne nie są odporne na działanie kwasu siarkowego. Żaden producent rur stalowych nie daje gwarancji na piśmie na zastosowanie rur stalowych do odprowadzania spalin z kotłów opalanych węglem, eko-groszkiem czy miałem. Producenci zastrzegają, iż mają to być tzw. ekologiczne paliwa stałe (np. drewno czy słoma).

Na dzień dzisiejszy nie ma lepszego produktu niż rura ceramiczna, dlatego producenci dają 30 i więcej lat gwarancji. Niestety cały sekret kominów ceramicznych to ich prawidłowy montaż i konserwacja (regularne czyszczenie). Prawidłowo postawiony i eksploatowany komin ceramiczny będzie służył kilku pokoleniom a stalówka się przepali lub zostanie zżarta przez kwasy.

Podsumowując największy problem to nie wady produktów lecz budowlańcy, którzy z własnego doświadzenia (własnej budowy) nie czytają instrukcji  a następnie obwiniają producentów.

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> W imieniu Gruppo effe2 chciałbym przedstawić kilka informacji odnoszących się do prezentacji przedstawionej przez forumowicza o nazwie tomaszekk:
> 
> 1. Pan tomaszekk zgłosił reklamację do Gruppo effe2 i reklamacja ta została rozpatrzona na podstawie gwarancji. Komin ten został wykonany niezgodnie z instrukcją montażu z rażącym błędem. W instrukcji montażu producenta (w całości na stronie www.effe2.pl jest zamieszczony tekst:
> 
> UWAGA 3: 
> Żaden element komina nie może być związany sztywno ze strukturą budynku. W przypadku związania komina ze strukturą budynku (np. ze ścianami lub stropem) osiadanie budynku lub brak możliwości rozszerzania się ceramiki komina pod wpływem temperatury, może doprowadzić do nienaprawialnych  pęknięć komina. 
>        Z tego powodu przy przechodzeniu komina przez strop konieczne jest zastosowanie elastycznych łączników wykonanych z wełny mineralnej lub bazaltowej odpornej na działanie temperatury 500°C. Grubość łącznika powinna wynosić co najmniej 1 cm. Należy zachować minimalną odległość (2mm) miedzy ścianą a kominem ustawionym przy niej kominem. Alternatywnym rozwiązaniem jest umieszczenie między ścianą a kominem elastycznych łączników opisanych wyżej.
> 
> Proszę się przyjrzeć zdjęciom zamieszczonym przez Pana tomaszkk'a i odnaleźć tam szczelinę dylatacyjną, życzę powodzenia. Komin jest zagipsowany lub zaklejony zaprawą w ścianie. Tam gdzie komin był szczególnie "starannie" zaklejony odpadła część czołowa komina - ceramika nie miała się gdzie rozszerzyć i została rozsadzona. Dlatego też Pan ten otrzymał decyzję odmowną. Jego twierdzenie natomiast że komin został wykonany zgodnie z instrukcją montażu jest używając łagodnego sformułowania nieprawdą.
> ...



Szanowny forumowiczu. Widzę, że krytyka zmąciła Ci nieco zdolność czytania
ze zrozumieniem, lub nie przeczytałeś naszych opinii dość wnikliwie. Krytyka 
dotyczy bardziej kominków niż Twojej produkcji. Piszemy o tym, że wkład
kominkowy to urządzenie które wymknęło się spod kontroli - zarówno jego
producentów jak i zasadom logiki. Z tego powodu, kominy ceramiczne, nie
przystosowane do takiego dictum, nie nadają się by z nimi współpracować,
z powodu "produkowania" zbyt wysokiej temperatury gazów spalinowych.
Radzę jeszcze raz wnikliwie przeczytać nasze wypowiedzi, a "wycieczki"
osobiste i analizy psychologiczne zachować na prywatne spotkania, bo nie 
przystają przedstawicielowi - podobno poważnej firmy.


Możesz zacząć od wpisu sprzed roku w tymże wątku:http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4660360

----------


## kominiarz

> Żadna rura na Polskim rynku nie jest  odporna na działanie kwasu siarkowego powstałego w kondensacie na skutek spalania się węgla. Nawet rury kwasoodporne nie są odporne na działanie kwasu siarkowego. Żaden producent rur stalowych nie daje gwarancji na piśmie na zastosowanie rur stalowych do odprowadzania spalin z kotłów opalanych węglem, eko-groszkiem czy miałem. Producenci zastrzegają, iż mają to być tzw. ekologiczne paliwa stałe (np. drewno czy słoma).
> 
> Na dzień dzisiejszy nie ma lepszego produktu niż rura ceramiczna, dlatego producenci dają 30 i więcej lat gwarancji. Niestety cały sekret kominów ceramicznych to ich prawidłowy montaż i konserwacja (regularne czyszczenie). Prawidłowo postawiony i eksploatowany komin ceramiczny będzie służył kilku pokoleniom a stalówka się przepali lub zostanie zżarta przez kwasy.
> 
> Podsumowując największy problem to nie wady produktów lecz budowlańcy, którzy z własnego doświadzenia (własnej budowy) nie czytają instrukcji  a następnie obwiniają producentów.


Chodzi o pękanie rur/kształtek ceramicznych podczas skoków temperatur nie o korozję spowodowaną zasiarczeniem spalin.

Generalnie chodzi o to aby uniknąć tego co na załączonym foto, komin ceramiczny + wentylacja. Myślę, że nie musisz się na tym znać aby wiedzieć o co chodzi.

----------


## Xerses

> Cenowo 
> effe2  10m fi190 1750zł
> Plewa 10m chyba 16x16 2700zł
> Schiedel 10m fi180 ponad 3500zł
> 
> eniu pisze że ceramika się nie nadaje do kominka, czyli żaden komin systemowy nie nadaje się do kominka, jedynie wkład ze stali kwasoodpornej sie nadaje. To żadna różnica jaki komin i tak jest zły! czy za 1700zł czy za 3500zł!


Chłopaku słabo szukałes z tymi cenami. A raczej niedokładnie.  :smile:   Na pierwszy rzut oka effe2 tak wychodzi. Doczytaj o zakonczeniach i wszelkich elementach, dolicz to i zobaczysz że az tak kolosalnej różnicy nie ma. Co prawda nie znam aktualnych cen - nie chce mi sie szukac - ale rok temu na kominie 9 m to były słabe różnice. Przy tym Schiedlu to chyba Rondo plus wziąłeś z pełnym ociepleniem........ tych dwóch produktów nie powinenieś porównywac w tym momencie tylko z poziomu ceny.

----------


## Xerses

> Chodzi o pękanie rur/kształtek ceramicznych podczas skoków temperatur nie o korozję spowodowaną zasiarczeniem spalin.
> 
> Generalnie chodzi o to aby uniknąć tego co na załączonym foto, komin ceramiczny + wentylacja. Myślę, że nie musisz się na tym znać aby wiedzieć o co chodzi.


Masakra :smile:

----------


## martinflash

to moje dwa kominy effe 2 nie nadają się do pracy? jeden do kominka sporadycznie używany a drugi do kotłowni do pracy z kotłem na pellet!
może w kotłowni odsunąć kocioł od komina o około metr i dać dłuższą rurę która będzie oddawała ciepło spalin przed kominem ogrzewając jednocześnie kotlownie i zmniejszająć grzanie komina?

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> to moje dwa kominy effe 2 nie nadają się do pracy? jeden do kominka sporadycznie używany a drugi do kotłowni do pracy z kotłem na pellet!
> może w kotłowni odsunąć kocioł od komina o około metr i dać dłuższą rurę która będzie oddawała ciepło spalin przed kominem ogrzewając jednocześnie kotlownie i zmniejszająć grzanie komina?



Kominy effe nadają się do każdego urządzenia, które produkuje spaliny
lub dym o temperaturze nie przekraczającej 500 o C( w porywach). Pod pojęciem 
"komin effe" rozumiem system prawidłowo zamontowany, a nie elementy
 effe poklajstrowane w dowolnej interpretacji Pana Józka.

----------


## Przedtawiciel e*2

> Kominy effe nadają się do każdego urządzenia, które produkuje spaliny
> lub dym o temperaturze nie przekraczającej 500 o C( w porywach). Pod pojęciem 
> "komin effe" rozumiem system prawidłowo zamontowany, a nie elementy
>  effe poklajstrowane w dowolnej interpretacji Pana Józka.


Nie wiem skąd Pan wziął te 500st. C. Nie przeczytał Pan nawet oznaczenia produktu (T600 N1 D3 G100). Testy do pracy ciągłej wykonywane są w temp co najmniej 650C + test na pożar sadzy 1000C. Na takim poziomie ma być ta dyskusja? 

Problem niedopasowania kominów do urządzeń grzewczych na pewno istnieje i warto o nim mówić jednak twierdzenie, że  kominek nie może pracować z kominem ceramicznym (takim jak effe2 czy trójwarstwowym np: takim jak schiedel) jest nieuprawnione. W przeciwnym wypadku każdy komin ceramiczny przy pracy z kominkiem byłby zniszczony i zakończyłoby to życie tego produktu. Taka sytuacja jednak nie występuje a kominy trójwarstowe są bardzo popularne. Nie znaczy to, że nie ma awarii kominów pracujących z kominkiem - mi takich przypadków na kilka tysięcy kominów trafiło się 2 lub 3 - były to jednak awarie spowodowane przez osadzenie rury podłączeniowej na sztywno. 
Szanuję zdanie każdego z forumowiczów, ale uważam że dyskusja powinna się odbywać się na bazie faktów, a nie domniemywań okraszonych często niesprawdzonymi lub fałszywymi danymi, przedstawianych jako objawiona prawda. 
To może wprowadzać czytających te posty w błąd.
Poprzedni Pana komentarz o tym że czegoś tam nie zrozumiałem (zabarwiony nieco złośliwie - zresztą niepotrzebnie)  pominę milczeniem - ja odnosiłem się do konkretnej sytuacji a nie do dyskusji na temat kominków.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Mam propozycję . Właśnie zwolniło mi się jedno stanowisko badawcze
w laboratorium (swoją drogą, badałem na nim rury kominowe prasowane metodą
izostatyczną). Zapraszam kolegę lub jego przedstawiciela ze swymi rurami do 
Łazisk, gdzie przeprowadzimy wspólnie próby. Na 500 o C, na 1000 o C, lub 
dowolne jakie koledze przyjdą do głowy. Może jakiś postronny forumowicz dołączy?

Do dyspozycji oprócz laboratorium - pensjonat (gratis  :smile: )

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

500 o C to dla mnie umowna granica wszystkich ceramicznych 
rur kominowych produkowanych metoda tradycyjną. Jeden producent
podaje 400, inny 600, a ja po podłączeniu grubo ponad tysiąca 
wkładów kominkowych wiem, że  500 to i tak max dla wszystkich .
Pożar sadzy i owszem, wytrzyma każdy system. Zapomnieliście tylko
dopisać, że raz, bo popękane w wyniku destrukcji ognia rury należy
wymienić.

Rury prasowane metodą izostatyczną, wytrzymują ok 40% więcej.
Nie chciałbym jednak na razie upubliczniać szczegółów tych badań.

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.



> Wszystkim forumowiczom lekką ręką wypisującym krzywdzące opinie na temat kominów Gruppo effe2, często bez sprawdzenia podstawowych danych o produkcie proponuję aby zastanowili się nad tym co robią. Być może wygłaszanie niesprawdzonych opinii wyssanych z palca jest naszą polską specjalnością (tzw. domniemanologia stosowana), ale uważam że powinniśmy pracować nad naszym charakterem aby stawać się lepszymi.


Dołączam do dyskusji, jeżeli moje zdanie może być dla kogoś wyznacznikiem pewnych standardów ...
Kominy EFFE Domus to najgorszy system odprowadzający dym i spaliny z pełnymi dopuszczeniami do obrotu handlowego jaki udało mi się w życiu do tej pory zobaczyć. Budzi moje wątpliwości:
- sposób ich łączenia, który nie gwarantuje wg. mnie żadnej szczelności po dłuższym (kilka lat) okresie użytkowania 
- temperatury spalin jakie są podawane jako dopuszczalne
- konstrukcja  której nie można w żaden rozsądny sposób otynkować oraz wykończyć ponad dachem
- oferowane w komplecie zakończenie tego komina dymowego które jest sprzeczne ze zdrowym rozsądkiem i przepisami (sic!)
- wejście do komina nie gwarantujące dla jakiegokolwiek urządzenia szczelności, nawet jeżeli wykonane jest starannie i z użyciem materiału dylatacyjnego
Liczba sprzedanych do tej pory kominów w ilości 5 tys. szt. nic nie znaczy wobec oddawania przez ostatnie dziesięciolecie wolno stojących budynków mieszkalnych w ilości 100 - 200 tys. rocznie.
Natomiast:
- jak najbardziej użył bym tego "komina" jako wkładki ceramicznej do komina murowanego ... bo do tego się nadaje znakomicie
- będzie to bardzo dobry komin dla Włocha posiadającego np. piecyk na pellet
U nas w kraju mieszka bardzo mało Włochów posiadających piecyk na pellet ...
Podobnie jak Piotr rzucam rękawicę - komin do testów na stanowisku roboczym z podpiętą aparaturą pomiarową - pirometrami, tudzież kompletnym analizatorem spalin. Jeżeli drogi Przedstawicielu effe2 myślisz że nie jesteśmy w stanie dysponować takowym to jesteś grubo w błędzie ... Jak potraktujemy pierwszą kształtkę z wejściem pieca temperaturą rzędu 500 stopni, tudzież zapuścimy w ten komin 1000 stopni z urządzeń które posiadamy, to Ci mina zrzednie ...
Ostatecznie możemy zakupić taki komin sami (wystarczy parę kształtek i kształtkę przyłączeniową), wykonamy doświadczenie i zrobimy jego dokumentację. Dzięki temu będzie ona naszą własnością ...
Podejmiesz wezwanie czy zasłonisz się naszą niewiedzą i brakiem kompetencji oraz warunków ... ? 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kominiarz

Prawdopodobnie badania wyjdą tak: komin to taki i taki wytrzymał 500 stopni  Celsjusza ale niestety przy 1000 Fahrenheita już pękł. 

 „Może jakiś postronny forumowicz dołączy?”
Piotrze chętnie bym wpadł ale zarobiony jestem troszeczkę.

Podzielam uwagi Forest-Natura. Na pierwszy rzut oka ścianki systemu są bardzo cienkie co sugeruje potrzebę wykonania obudowy. System nie posiada rozwiązanego problemu z kompensacją wydłużeń liniowych każde zamurowanie jego elementów może być potraktowane jako nieprawidłowy montaż równoznaczny z utratą gwarancji.

----------


## martinflash

ja dałem dylatacje tak jak na moich załączonych zdjęciach jakieś 3-5 mm, przekrój poprzeczy jak widać jast moim zdaniem pożądny, jeżeli możecie to załączcie inne przekroje niby lepszych kominów?

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
Myślisz że jak wewnątrz "rury" będzie 500 stopni to ile będzie na połączonych bezpośrednio z nią wszystkich ściankach zewnętrznych, które będą zachowywać się jak zwykły radiator ?
Każdy komin systemowy wielowarstwowy ma właśnie kilka warstw po to żeby:
- stanowiły dylatację między materiałami rozszerzającymi się i tymi, które nie zwiększają prawie w ogóle wymiarów
- tworzyły izolację temperaturową
- powodowały przewietrzanie odprowadzając tym samym ciepło z warstw zewnętrznych
- można było w dowolny sposób obrabiać powierzchnię tychże warstw zewnętrznych (tynk, okładziny kamienne, ocieplenie wełną tudzież przytaczanym wcześniej zwykłym styropianem
Ogry też mają warstwy ... i cebula ... a nasz "bohater" jest po prostu ... goły ... mimo że to nie żaden król ...
Każdy kominowy, systemowy "nołnejm" jakich w naszym kraju pełno, zrobiony z keramzytobetonowego pustaka, wełny i szamotowej, tudzież nierdzewnej kształtki, bije na głowę bezpieczeństwem i bez problematyczną funkcjonalnością to o czym piszemy.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kominiarz

> ja dałem dylatacje tak jak na moich załączonych zdjęciach jakieś 3-5 mm, przekrój poprzeczy jak widać jast moim zdaniem pożądny, jeżeli możecie to załączcie inne przekroje niby lepszych kominów?


A jak to później wykończyłeś? Obłożyłeś płytą na równo z wentylacyjnymi dylatując z dymowym i otynkowałeś, czy pojechałeś tynkiem na równo licując z wentylacją?

----------


## martinflash

> A jak to później wykończyłeś? Obłożyłeś płytą na równo z wentylacyjnymi dylatując z dymowym i otynkowałeś, czy pojechałeś tynkiem na równo licując z wentylacją?


dałem tak jak na załączonych zdjęciach:
-siatka z włokna szklanego wtopiona w 5-8mm zaprawy wysokoelastycznej do układania płytek podłogowych pod ogrzewanie podłogowe (najbardziej rozciągliwa jaką znalazłem)
-potem dałem 15mm tynku cementowo wapiennego
-na koniec to będe szpachlował

myślicie że szczeli?
będę palił pelletem a jak bieda mnie przycisnie to pójde po drzewo do lasu

----------


## kominiarz

> dałem tak jak na załączonych zdjęciach:
> -siatka z włokna szklanego wtopiona w 5-8mm zaprawy wysokoelastycznej do układania płytek podłogowych pod ogrzewanie podłogowe (najbardziej rozciągliwa jaką znalazłem)
> -potem dałem 15mm tynku cementowo wapiennego
> -na koniec to będe szpachlował
> 
> myślicie że szczeli?
> będę palił pelletem a jak bieda mnie przycisnie to pójde po drzewo do lasu


Pellet nie ma wysokiej temperatury spalin myślę, że nie strzeli ale zachowaj te zdjątka w razie czego jako dowód. A może nasz forumowy ekspert od tych kominów podpowie jak należy obudowywać ten system.

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
Gwarancję już właśnie straciłeś ... ale z pelletu to dużo mniejsze temperatury ...
Jesteś Włochem ... ?  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bohusz

No tak narazie dyskusje w wąskim gronie, no ale ciekawe.
Mam nadzieje na obszerne wypowiedzi producenta i co wydaje się najważniejsze odpowiedzi instytutu - instytucji wydajacej stosowne dopuszczenia, certyfikaty i tego podobne dokumenty. Gdyż tutaj te instytucje właściwie powinny się wypowiadać, bo to dokumenty (prawne) klasyfikują produkt i umożliwiają jego produkcje i sprzedaż. 
Oczywiście jak produkt takowych dokumentów wymaga.

Dyskusje dla dyskusji

----------


## kominiarz

> No tak narazie dyskusje w wąskim gronie, no ale ciekawe.
> Mam nadzieje na obszerne wypowiedzi producenta i co wydaje się najważniejsze odpowiedzi instytutu - instytucji wydajacej stosowne dopuszczenia, certyfikaty i tego podobne dokumenty. Gdyż tutaj te instytucje właściwie powinny się wypowiadać, bo to dokumenty (prawne) klasyfikują produkt i umożliwiają jego produkcje i sprzedaż. 
> Oczywiście jak produkt takowych dokumentów wymaga.
> 
> Dyskusje dla dyskusji


Wiesz dlaczego wynaleziono CE?

----------


## kominiarz

Oznakowanie CE deklaruje, że produkt który wprowadza do obrotu producent jest zgodny z zasadniczymi wymaganiami które go dotyczą w tym przypadku normą Eu dotyczącą kominów. Czyni to na własną odpowiedzialność może to potwierdzić odpowiednia instytucja notyfikowana lub nie. Licho wie co? Jak i gdzie ?

----------


## ranger2000

Kalkulator podaje minimalną zalecaną średnicę. Mała średnica jest błędem ale przewymiarowanie też ma równie negatywne skutki. Tam wpisuje się efektywną wysokość komina a nie całkowitą ( czyli od czopucha w górę, gdyż tylko ta część komina pracuje). W przypadku kominka podłączenie jest na wysokości ok. 2,2m czyli całkowita wysokość powinna być 8m. W przypadku kotła do c.o. podłączenie jest na wysokości ok. 1,2 m ( w zależności od systemu) więc efektywna wysokosc komina jest dużo większa :smile:

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Prawdopodobnie badania wyjdą tak: komin to taki i taki wytrzymał 500 stopni  Celsjusza ale niestety przy 1000 Fahrenheita już pękł. 
> 
>  „Może jakiś postronny forumowicz dołączy?”
> Piotrze chętnie bym wpadł ale zarobiony jestem troszeczkę.
> 
> Podzielam uwagi Forest-Natura. Na pierwszy rzut oka ścianki systemu są bardzo cienkie co sugeruje potrzebę wykonania obudowy. System nie posiada rozwiązanego problemu z kompensacją wydłużeń liniowych każde zamurowanie jego elementów może być potraktowane jako nieprawidłowy montaż równoznaczny z utratą gwarancji.



Ty nie jesteś postronny forumowicz. Ty jesteś wrzód na tyłku producentów
kominów systemowych. Większość z nich już wie, jeden właśnie się
dowiaduje, a reszta prędzej czy później się dowie, że wkład kominkowy
i rura ceramiczna, to małżeństwo z góry skazane na szybki rozwód.

Między innymi Twoje codzienne obserwacje i fakt, że ośmielasz się o tym
pisać publicznie, skazuje Cię na taką a nie inną pozycję w społeczeństwie.
Pamiętaj, że dla mnie jesteś MISTRZEM.

Co do kształtek effe. Przypominają one bardzo polskie kształtki wentylacyjne
( fi 150 w środku). Nawykuwałem się ich sporo w swoim życiu, bo co rusz
jakiś "wynalazca" kombinował z nich komin. Pewnie effe ma dużo lepszą
ceramikę. Czy lepsze jest dobre, chętnie się przekonamy.  :smile:

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## kominiarz

Piotrze nie wiem, czy z tym wrzodem troszkę nie przesadziłeś. Kominy systemowe są produkowane i zapewne nadal będą, czy tego chcemy, czy nie wpływ na ten fakt mamy żaden. Nigdy nie napisałem, że tego typu systemy kominowe nie nadają się do odprowadzania spalin z kominków grzewczych. Producenci kominków, a producenci kominów, to dwa niezależne i zapewne mało ze sobą współpracujące środowiska branżowe pędzące za nowymi technologiami i po prostu w niektórych sytuacjach niekompatybilne. W drugiej połowie lat 90-tych znany producent kominów S...... załączał do swoich produktów kasetę VHS, na której był nagrany film z prawidłowym i szczegółowym montażem systemu kominowego, gdzie każdy inwestor na swoim videło mógł sobie wszystko obejrzeć i na budowie dopilnować. Niestety,  od jakiegoś już czasu nie ma czegoś takiego jest ulotka z rysunkami graficznymi często nie dołączona przez skład budowlany sprzedający dany system kominowy. Dodatkowo panuje opinia, że taki komin to bajka, jeżeli chodzi o montaż i każdy majster bez problemów poradzi sobie z jego budową czy doborem do paleniska, a to nie prawda.

----------


## bohusz

> Piotrze nie wiem, czy z tym wrzodem troszkę nie przesadziłeś. Kominy systemowe są produkowane i zapewne nadal będą, czy tego chcemy, czy nie wpływ na ten fakt mamy żaden. Nigdy nie napisałem, że tego typu systemy kominowe nie nadają się do odprowadzania spalin z kominków grzewczych. Producenci kominków, a producenci kominów, to dwa niezależne i zapewne mało ze sobą współpracujące środowiska branżowe pędzące za nowymi technologiami i po prostu w niektórych sytuacjach niekompatybilne.


No i taka opinia dla mnie jest wiarygodna, bo pisana przez osobę (praktyka) pracującą i posiadającą stosowne uprawnienia do pracy z *kominami*.

----------


## gkobe

Witam
Jak juz pisałem reklamacja została uznana dostałem rury oraz kase za robocizne (praktycznie bez jakichkolwiek problemów ze strony producenta)
Niestety mam jeszcze jeden komin effe2 fi 180 do kominka o mocy 16kw wysokosc 6m oczywiscie juz obudowany wiec nie chce myslec co bedzie jak tez popęka.
Testowałem go przez tydzien zanim zrobiłem obudowe na pełnej mocy i nic sie nie działo ale...
Przy budowie kominów ostro pilnowałem murarzy pokazałem filmik z youtube jak sie je stawia oraz spisałem dodatkowa umowę, na wypadek gdyby effe2 stwierdził ze to wina wykonawcy 

Jedno pytanie do przedstawiciela effe2 - w kominku pale okazjonalnie czy tez jest wymagane czyszczenie 4 razy w roku jezeli od jednego czyszczenia do drugiego kominek nie jest uzywany, troche szkoda kasy.

----------


## kominiarz

Dobre pytanie z tym czyszczeniem ciekawe co odpowie Pan przedstawiciel zważywszy na fakt, że czyszczenie przewodów kominowych w domach jednorodzinnych nie jest już obowiązkowe a takie obostrzenie jest zawarte w warunkach gwarancji.

----------


## martinflash

> Dobre pytanie z tym czyszczeniem ciekawe co odpowie Pan przedstawiciel zważywszy na fakt, że czyszczenie przewodów kominowych w domach jednorodzinnych nie jest już obowiązkowe a takie obostrzenie jest zawarte w warunkach gwarancji.


jeżeli nie jest obowiązkowe to od kiedy?
ja jeszcze nie skończyłem budowy a już przyjeżdżali i chcieli czyścić :smile:

----------


## eniu

Pan przedstawiciel zrobi to samo co forumowy Tomek z firmy Rockwool .
 Zniknął jak się pojawiły pytania niewygodne dla firmy, a forumowicze wykazali 
wiedzę przekraczającą możliwości marketingowego bełkotu i ...zabrakło 
przestrzeni na wciskanie kitu...

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
Bo "sie czepiasz" takich fajnych, popularnych i tanich produktów ...
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gkobe

Pytanie do Piotra Batura
Czy te badania laboratoryjne maja jakas moc prawna, mozna je wykorzystac jako podawanie nieprawdy przez producenta??

Komin w kotłowni to pikus w porownaniu do kominka jezeli chodzi o naprawe a niestety gwarancja nie przewiduje zwrotu kosztow obudowy

Jezeli chodzi o przedstawiciela effe2 to nie wiem czy miałem szczescie ale chciałbym wszystkie reklamacje tak dobrze przechodzic.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Powołać się na wyniki badań można zawsze. Zacząłem sobie co
 nieco sam sprawdzać, nie mając zaufania do badań laboratoriów
 akredytowanych. Głównie o wytrzymałość urządzeń podczas
 testów długotrwałych mi chodziło. Klucz według którego bada
 się "zgodnie z prawem", pod to prawo został stworzony. 
 Największą zagadką są dla mnie testy na pożar sadzy kominów
 systemowych. Jak to się stało, że podaje się wytrzymałość na
 1000 o C, skoro żadna rura u mnie nie przeżyła granicy 700-800 ?  :big grin: 

 Z tej grupy wyłączyć należy rury utwardzane izostatycznie, bo to
 nowość, która dopiero jest sprawdzana.

Natomiast nie ma podstaw do roszczeń, jeśli system narażony jest
na temperatury wyższe od podanych w warunkach, a montaż wykonano
niezgodnie z instrukcją.

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
Jeszcze należało by uwzględnić jedną rzecz - pożar sadzy to nie 1000 stopni, jak to podają producenci wszelkich wyrobów.
Sadzę to sobie spalamy pięknie w dobrych paleniskach przy temperaturze już około 500 - 550 stopni, a temperaturę rzędu 1000 stopni równie bezproblemowo uzyskujemy na wylotach tychże.
Pożar sadzy to  temperatury często osiągające znacznie więcej niż te "magiczne" 1000 stopni. Tam gdzie jest największy dostęp tlenu, czyli na ostatnich 2-3 metrach komina, który robi wtedy za "dyszę spawalniczą", osiągają w granicach 1300 - 1700 stopni i potrafią z wkładki ze stali żaroodpornej zrobić "harmonijkę" a z równie cieniutkiej ceramiki kominowej płynący pięknie strumyczek.
Dla uprzytomnienia - to jest akurat z reguły odcinek komina biegnący między stropem (drewnianym) ostatniej kondygnacji i całą więźbą dachową.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Xerses

> Pan przedstawiciel zrobi to samo co forumowy Tomek z firmy Rockwool .
>  Zniknął jak się pojawiły pytania niewygodne dla firmy, a forumowicze wykazali 
> wiedzę przekraczającą możliwości marketingowego bełkotu i ...zabrakło 
> przestrzeni na wciskanie kitu...


Dobre :smile:

----------


## Przedtawiciel e*2

> Pan przedstawiciel zrobi to samo co forumowy Tomek z firmy Rockwool .
>  Zniknął jak się pojawiły pytania niewygodne dla firmy, a forumowicze wykazali 
> wiedzę przekraczającą możliwości marketingowego bełkotu i ...zabrakło 
> przestrzeni na wciskanie kitu...


Nie każdy ma tyle wolnego czasu aby codziennie wypisywać posty na forum. Już na pewno nie mam tyle czasu ile Pan eniu - 6000 postów w ciągu dwóch lat: ładny wynik: wychodzi 3000 szt na rok. Gratulacje. 
Piszącym wyssane z palca negatywne "mądrości" pod adresem kominów produkcji Gruppo effe2 (a są to jak widzę osoby, które produktu na oczy nie widziały w większości) gratuluję dobrego samopoczucia, bowiem w najbliższym czasie zostaną podjęte kroki prawne będące właściwą  odpowiedzią na  zamieszczane tu oszczerstwa. Dalsza dyskusja na tym forum przypominałaby kopanie się z koniem. Niektórzy dyskutanci oprócz tego, że wypisują bzdury, z zacietrzewieniem taliba gotowi są bronić swoich racji wyssanych z palca. Taka dyskusja naprawdę nie ma sensu. Jako przykład podam tutaj rzekome temperatury na które musi być przygotowany komin 1300-1700C podawane przez Pana Forrest-Natura który jest podobno "najlepszym doradcą na tym forum". Panie Forest ... przy 1250 st. to zaczyna się topić ceramika, przy 15000C wytapia się szamot, topi się stal a tu nagle ma się pojawić 1700C. 1250st. to jest trudno utrzymać w komorze do wypału ceramiki gdzie płomień kieruje się bezpośrednio do komory ....  trzeba naprawdę zabiegów żeby utrzymać tą temperaturę przy wypale.
Z tego wynika, że kominy powinny być wykonywane z wolframu ... 
Chciałbym zauważyć, że wymagania odnośnie odporności termicznej kominów na poziomie 600st.C + test na 1000 st.C są wartościami granicznymi dla kominów we wszystkich normach europejskich. Są to dokumenty prawne obowiązujące w całej Unii. Normy te zostały opracowane przez naukowców - specjalistów w tej dziedzinie oddelegowanych przez rządy krajów EU. Wersje polskie tych norm opracowywał kominiarz z 30 letnim stażem - ekspert w tej dziedzinie. Jednak widzę że "doradcy" na forum "wiedzą lepiej" a najwidoczniej ich zdaniem cała rzesza naukowców z branży materiałów ogniotrwałych się myli lub są być może po prostu durniami, bo na to by wychodziło. No cóż .. stałem kiedyś w kolejce w Banku Zachodnim (nie było jeszcze wtedy kont internetowych) a delikwent przede mną próbował kasjerkę przekonać żeby mu wypłaciła nagrodę Nobla, bo on przecież wygrał i miał się dzisiaj zgłosić po odbiór ! ... przyjechało pogotowie.

----------


## beton44

czy jest tu jakiś administrator 

co by temu typowi effe2 "dał bana"  :wave: 


kurcze chyba muszę przygotować woreczek z 
szczoteczką do zębów i majtkami na zmianę
na ew. wizytę o 6 rano....

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.



> Piszącym wyssane z palca negatywne "mądrości" pod adresem kominów produkcji Gruppo effe2 (a są to jak widzę osoby, które produktu na oczy nie widziały w większości) gratuluję dobrego samopoczucia, bowiem w najbliższym czasie zostaną podjęte kroki prawne będące właściwą odpowiedzią na zamieszczane tu oszczerstwa.


Gdybyś był mądrzejszy to tak poprowadził byś dyskusję w tym wątku że po pierwsze - dowiedział byś się ciekawych i mądrych rzeczy a po drugie, przekonał byś zarówno tych co się nie znają jak i tych co "zęby zjedli" do tego co sprzedajesz ...
Trafiłeś w tym wątku zarówno na nieznających się na rzeczy inwestorów, którzy zaufali marketingowej "nowomowie", ale i również na "starych repów", którzy mogli by Ci wiele rzeczy pokazać gdybyś tylko chciał.
Nie strasz nas konsekwencjami za nasze subiektywne wypowiedzi i własne - niezależne oraz potwierdzone często wieloletnią praktyką, zdanie, bo nie robi to na nikim żadnego wrażenia. Jak już wyrośniesz dzieciaku z wieku gdy oddaje się życie za firmę w której się pracuje, pomimo tego że może ona Cię kopnąć w dupę w każdej chwili - bo tego wymaga jej "progres", to zrozumiesz o co chodzi ... 
Pozdrawiam.
PS. Jakby co to "klepię" celę koło Betona  :big grin:

----------


## eniu

Ja tam bym takiego wywalił z roboty na zbity pysk. Klientów odstrasza,
liczyć nie umie. Kolego forumowiczu effe, czy jakoś tak. Jak już zaliczysz
wylotkę z roboty, zawsze  możesz spróbować mnie pobić. Pamiętaj
tylko, że to nie 3000, ale 4000 postów na rok wychodzi od grudnia 
2011 (30 grudnia !  :smile: )

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
Dobre i rzeczowe pytania. Ja będę miał jeszcze kilka innych tyczących się konkretnego przypadku Heine84.
Ale poczekamy czy i w jaki sposób Przedstawiciel effe2 odpowie na ostatni post.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## eniu

Ja bym na waszym miejscu, bez adwokata nie ryzykował występów
w tym wątku....

----------


## martinflash

heine 84 ja to zrobilem u siebie tak jak na załączon ych zdjęciach

część 1

----------


## martinflash

część 2

----------


## Bader

> Ja bym na waszym miejscu, bez adwokata nie ryzykował występów
> w tym wątku....


Chyba przyjdzie mi kupić pieluchę  :big grin:  Nie wiedziałem ,że tu taki cyrk , jak z Monty Python'a Biedny effe2 nawet nie wie jakie kuźnie mu podłączają do komina a jego dzielni adwersarze z założeniem a priori ,że wkład kominkowy pakujący spaliny o temp. 500-1000C do komina jest szczytem techniki  :big tongue:  , dowodzą ,że ów komin tego nie wytrzyma. Effiku NIE WYTRZYMA! Schiedel , Bolesławiec , Leier itp. też. 

Nie strasz też prawnikami, coby eniek nie szukał adwokatów , lepiej znajdź jakiegoś porządnego inżyniera - ciepłownika , który łatwo i sprawnie udowodni niesprawność wkładów pakujących takie temperatury do komina.

pzdr.

ps. Panowie , nie różnicie się zbytnio od dzielnego obrońcy swojej firmy.

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
O Bader ... miło że wpadłeś  :smile: .
Chciałeś powiedzieć "nie różnimy się" ... ? 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Bader

> Witam.
> O Bader ... miło że wpadłeś .
> Chciałeś powiedzieć "nie różnimy się" ... ? 
> Pozdrawiam.


Witaj Leśny Dziadku  :big grin: 

Oj różnimy się , różnimy. Ja lansuje pewną filozofię, Wy konkretne produkty.Możecie zasłaniać się pro publico bono, ale i tak wszystko wyłazi  :big tongue: 
Zabawnym jest fakt, że również jestem przeciwnikiem kominów ceramicznych ( jak i stalowych ) choć z innych względów, wiernym będąc zwykłej cegle , przez Mistrza murarskiego położonej ( wiem, ginący to gatunek  :sad:  ), ale za cholerę nie będę winił ceramicznych systemówek za to, że nie wytrzymują pracy z technicznie spartolonymi wkładami kominkowymi. Tu wkłady trzeba poprawiać a nie kominy !

pzdr.

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
Wiesz co Bader ... takie rozmowy z Tobą zaczynają być na FM po pierwsze nie na temat, a po drugie bezsensowne.
 ... a określenie jakie użyłeś na początku ma dosyć pejoratywne znaczenie ostatnio, także staraj się nim nie szafować zanadto bo co prawda ja lubię "montypythonowską" stylistykę, ale inni nie koniecznie mogą zajarzyć ...  :roll eyes: 
Paru ludzi czeka tu na konkretne odpowiedzi a Pan Przedstawiciel już się pewnie nie odezwie w tym wątku bo mu przełożony zakazał widząc że smród firmie czyni jeno.
Weź no Bader podziel się z czytelnikami swoimi spostrzeżeniami czym różni się "normalny" komin murowany z pełnej cegły od "pustaka wentylacyjnego" ...
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## kominiarz

Bader, bardzo effektowne wejście., tylko czemu wszystkich wrzucasz do jednego wora. Osobiście uważam, że do kuźni jest dobry komin murowany z cegły może być z 20 lub nawet 25 – ki. Wszystkie inne kotło – wędzarnie spokojnie mogą pracować sobie z systemówkami.  Zastanawiam się tylko dlaczego to kominki mają być poprawiane, a nie kominy. Jak to jest wóz do konia, czy koń do wozu. I co tu jest koniem, a co wozem?

----------


## eniu

W wątku pojawił się nowy wątek pt "problem Badera".
W związku z powyższym,  od tej pory, dyskusja będzie rozwijać
się w dwóch kierunkach. Jeden to urażona ambicja Badera, który
spotkawszy się kiedyś z krytyką branżystów w wątkach kominkowych,
uprawia socjotechnikę, bo pamiętliwy...Nie przyzna racji bo tak sobie
założył, a że inteligentny, żonglować słowem potrafi, niedostatki
wiedzy słowotokiem i pozornym krasomówstwem przykrywać próbuje...

No, teraz masz Bader  powód, by się mścić już konkretnie...Ale i tak - rybka...

Drugi kierunek to fakt, że wkład kominkowy choćby najlepszy, i tak wielkim
gównem będzie, jeśli wiedzy zabraknie jak się z tym gównem obchodzić.
Jakakolwiek skrzynka z blachy, żeliwa czy szamotu, choćby miała pięć 
deflektorów, siedem przepustnic i pozłacane ruszty, zawsze będzie przykładem
na niebanalną karierę idiotycznego pomysłu. Pomysłu by spalać drewno w 
warunkach najmniej dlań korzystnych.
To co Bader podaje jako zalety produktów znad Sekwany, którym dozgonną
miłość ślubował, jest niczym innym jak wiedzą, co należy zrobić, by to g.
nie stwarzało problemów. Taka wiedza pozwala równie umiejętnie posługiwać
się wkładem za 782 złote i 50 groszy z supermarketu, co wkładem za 5000, 
10.000 czy 15.000. Najlepszy wkład bez tej wiedzy, po jakimś czasie, dłuższym
lub krótszym (zależnym od zdolności i temperamentu palacza), będzie sporym
problemem dla posiadacza kominka.

----------


## Bader

Witam wszystkich pięknie  :smile: 

I znowu udało mi się kijaszek wsadzić w mrowisko  :wink: 
Ale po kolei:

Drogi Foreście, jakże nie na temat? Autor wątku zapytał o ocenę komina, Wy , szanowni koledzy takiej oceny dokonaliście , ja uznałem ,że taka ocena jest wybitnie tendencyjna i niesprawiedliwa, do tego oparta na fałszywych założeniach.... i po krzyku :big grin: 
Żadnemu ze swoich klientów nie doradzam instalowania komina systemowego, choćby z powodu niestabilnej pracy, tj. po rozgrzaniu wzrasta znacząco podciśnienie w przewodzie kominowym, co znacząco utrudnia regulacje procesem spalania, a od czego wolnym jest komin murowany z cegły. I to nie ja przerzucam wady jednego elementu na drugi  :big tongue: .

A czułe określenie wybacz, jeśli Cię uraziło. Cenię Twoją osobę , żałując ,że tak nietrafnie ( wg. mnie) ulokowałeś Swoje zainteresowania.



Heine84. Jeden z moich przyjaciół powiedział kiedyś ,że na odległość to można doradzać kolor papieru toaletowego  :big grin: ,ale poważnie , staram się nie lansować tutaj jakiegoś konkretnego producenta ( niechaj czynią to sami ) , tym bardziej ,że nie ma wkładów doskonałych, a wybór powinien być dokonany pod konkretny charakter klienta.Jesteś z południa, więc może pomoże Ci Kominki Stella lub Faro, firmy stare, doświadczone lecz bez obciążenia zduńskiego :wink:  Równie dobrze może okazać się ,że Twoje potrzeby zaspokoi średniej klasy marketowiec, który wbrew pozorom może być idealnym rozwiązaniem.



Kominiarzu, sam sobie odpowiedziałeś  :big grin:  Zdziwiło mnie ,że i Ciebie można podciągnąć pod to uogólnienie.
Myślałem ,że skoro zajmujesz się kominami to i z automatu posiadasz wiedzę na temat urządzeń , które podpina się do nich. Zatem pokaż mi, z łaski Swojej jakikolwiek inny piec grzewczy , który generuje spaliny o tak wysokiej temperaturze? Chyba ,że wkład kominkowy zaczniemy klasyfikować nie jako urządzenie grzewcze ( mimo,że czyni tak nawet Święta Skarbówka ) a np. jako ustrojstwo oświetleniowe  :big tongue: 
Na pytanie co było pierwsze i co do czego powinno być dopasowane odpowiedz sobie Sam.



Eniek, rozbawiasz mnie do łez :big grin:  
"Problem Badera"  polega na moim braku związku z producentami, dystrybutorami i wątpliwej jakości stowarzyszeniami. Nie poluje również tu na klientów. Piszę raczej jako dość doświadczony użytkownik, starając się zmusić do myślenia potencjalnych właścicieli kominków do wybrania optymalnego dla nich rozwiązania.
Moja miłość do produktów znad Sekwany też jest dosyć problematyczna. Są tam pojedyńcze perełki, które i tak należy poprawiać . A faktem jest ,że u żaboli ostało się kilka firm, których korzenie w produkcji pieców na paliwa stałe sięgają XIX wieku. Pokaż mi to u prusaków ( a też byli w XIX i na początku XX wieku potęgą ) a podyskutujemy.

Pamięć mam b. dobrą ale mściwy czy pamiętliwy? Wyluzuj chłopie  :big grin:  Jestem wolny jak taczanka w stepie.....

ps. usłyszałem ostatnio od jednego z producentów( wiesz chyba od kogo ?)  podobne do Twojego zdanie ..." klienci nie potrafią palić " Chyba zaczynają się probblemy  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich pięknie.

----------


## eniu

Wobec potęgi argumentów i Twoich wiadomości z historii, muszę
ustąpić, chyląc czoła. Wszak zapomniałem ,że jak Francuzi "w XIX
i na początku XX wieku" wynajdowali maszynę parową i silnik
diesla, Anglicy i Niemcy zaczęli dopiero złazić z drzew....


pozdrawiam pięknie i życzę miłego dnia... :smile:

----------


## Bader

> Wobec potęgi argumentów i Twoich wiadomości z historii, muszę
> ustąpić, chyląc czoła. Wszak zapomniałem ,że jak Francuzi "w XIX
> i na początku XX wieku" wynajdowali maszynę parową i silnik
> diesla, Anglicy i Niemcy zaczęli dopiero złazić z drzew....
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam pięknie i życzę miłego dnia...


Coś Eniek niskiego lotu ten Twój sarkazm- przecież upały u Was skończyły się  :smile: Czyżbym przeoczył,że hamerykanie są potęgą kominkową bo posadzili człowieka na księżycu ? 
Może gdyby Twoi ulubieńcy byli trochę bardziej osadzeni w tradycji kominkowej , wiedzieliby, że usuwając jeden problem ( brudną szybę ) zrodzą drugi ( pękające kominy ) .A mogliby to osiągnąć poprawiając dość prymitywną ( aczkolwiek estetyczną ) konstrukcje. 
Normy wytrzymałości termicznej kominów określono po to, aby ich przestrzegać! Ciekawe czy piec na słomę, węgiel , pelet, czy inne paliwo stałe byłby dopuszczony do obrotu, gdyby produkował spaliny o takiej temperaturze? Mały cytacik........" Krytyka 
dotyczy bardziej kominków niż Twojej produkcji. Piszemy o tym, że wkład
kominkowy to urządzenie które wymknęło się spod kontroli - zarówno jego
producentów jak i zasadom logiki. Z tego powodu, kominy ceramiczne, nie
przystosowane do takiego dictum, nie nadają się by z nimi współpracować,
z powodu "produkowania" zbyt wysokiej temperatury gazów spalinowych....." - a jaki wielki eufemizm  :big grin:  Od razu ciśnie się pytanie komu się wymknęły?  Laik mógłby ten cytat osądzić jako skierowany do wszystkich producentów ( wkładów) a tak nie jest.

Pozdrawiam cieplutko.

ps. się zacytuję ....." spawać każdy może, czasem lepiej , a czasem gorzej,
                                ale nie o to chodzi, jak co komu wychodzi....."  - ładnie ma być!

----------


## eniu

Przy piwku Twoje monologi byłyby może interesujące, ale cóż, na forum
niestety, to tylko niezrozumiałe ględzenie...Szkoda, że mieszkasz na drugim
końcu Polski...

----------


## ajrin

może komuś się przyda  - wyprzedaż effe2 http://www.kom-system.pl/promocje.html

----------


## eniu

> może komuś się przyda  - wyprzedaż effe2 http://www.kom-system.pl/promocje.html




Za darmo nawet do komina się nie nadają! Chyba, że wentylacyjnego...

----------


## martinflash

to jaki ty masz komin?

----------


## eniu

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...dzie-wyczystka

----------


## heine84

mnie już tu nie ma....forum naganiaczy...

----------


## eniu

Nie jestem handlarzem kominów...To primo. Po drugie - po co testować do spalin kominy wentylacyjne? Bo jakiś  oszołom "wyrobił" im w Polsce prawo jazdy?

Kto się ODROBINĘ zna na kominach wie o czym piszę... Lub jak wolisz: " z gówna bata nie ukręcisz"...

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.



> nie bo nie, czy masz jakieś argumenty? testy, badania, pokaż co sie z nimi dzieje po 1-1000 paleniach.


No i się zaczyna od nowa ...
A poczytajże cały wątek o tych kominach ... argumentów przeciw to jest  że aż kłują w oczy ... za nie przemawia nic rozsądnego ... nawet cena ...
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## heine84

mnie już tu nie ma....forum naganiaczy...

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
A ja myślę że po prostu po tym jak kupiłeś ten komin w dobrej wierze że jest to coś dobrego, to najzwyczajniej w świecie głupio Ci teraz przyznać rację trochę mądrzejszym od Ciebie że nie jest to żadna rewelacja, a wręcz przeciwnie - techniczny bubel, który na całym świecie służy jako ceramiczna wkładka kominowa do zabudowania ze szczeliną dylatacyjną ...
Bo tak jest używany we Włoszech czy Francji ...
Widzisz - zaczynasz nas obrażać pisząc że coś nas przerasta, że się nie znamy, że nie potrafimy poprzeć tego co piszemy żadnymi argumentami ... a nie wpadłeś na to że jak ktoś podłączy tak wprzedziale 500 - 1000 kominków do takiej samej ilości różnych kominów i widział już w przeciągu kilkunastu lat niejeden taki właśnie albo podobny komin, to ma większą wiedzę i doświadczenie niż Ty ...   :roll eyes: ?
Przecież chłopie nam nie zależy żeby Cię ocyganić czy też żeby na Tobie zarobić ... My kominów nie sprzedajemy tylko kominki ...i chcemy tylko żebyśmy te kominki mogli podpinać do dobrych kominów a nie do szajsu, który spotykamy coraz częściej i w coraz to większej ilości domów ...
Rozumiesz wreszcie ... ?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## eniu

heine...
Jest sporo informacji w necie, jakie Cię interesują. Na tym forum wystarczy dla Ciebie i innych niedowiarków. Trzeba tylko poszukać. Ja tego za Ciebie nie zrobię, boś niemiły. Bicie w werble narodowe niewiele tu zmieni, bo grasz na nich strasznie fałszując :wink: ...

----------


## heine84

mnie już tu nie ma....na polsacie mniej reklam pomiędzy filmami....

----------


## eniu

Komina nie ocenia się i nie sprawdza się, oglądając jak ładnie  się pali w kominku. Po dwóch trzech latach INTENSYWNEGO palenia, zaproś kominiarza z kamerą. Najlepiej takiego, który jeszcze umie się nią posługiwać. W ten sposób sprawdzisz chociaż trwałość ceramiki. Natomiast nieszczelności które muszą powstać na styku kształtek, to inna sprawa. Tego raczej nie sprawdzisz, a jak problem da znać o sobie, będzie raczej nieco za późno...

Na tej samej więc zasadzie ty mówisz : TAK BO TAK! 

Pal sobie na zdrowie. W Twoim wypadku nic już nie pomoże Żaden argument czy dowód. Innym, odradzam ten komin na sam jego widok. Tego nie ma jak zmontować zgodnie z zasadą budowy kominów, więc choćby stał się cud i ta ceramika była bardziej trwała od Schiedla czy Plewy  :wink: , technologia montażu da o sobie znać prędzej czy później...Być może nad Morzem Śródziemnym jest to całkiem przyzwoity system. Tak ja i okna z pojedynczymi szybami...

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
Jak sam widzisz nie zastosowałeś go tak jak producent i importer zalecają ... tylko użyłeś jako wkładki kominowej obmurowanej z zewnątrz innym materiałem.
Tymczasem producent i importer tych kominów zaleca je wprost jako gotowe kominy do licowania ze ścianami i podaje nawet technologie ich łączenia z pomocą siatki, kleju i tynku.
Tysiące ludzi uwierzyło już w to i pewnie jeszcze tyle samo uwierzy ...
A ceramika rozszerza się tak ok. 1 % od temperatury jaką będzie w tym przypadku traktowana ... czyli na długości komina 7-9 metrów, taki komin urośnie te 7-9 cm ... Teraz pytanie - czy ściany domu urosną razem z nim ... ?
Czy naprawdę trzeba jakichś innych argumentów i doświadczeń żeby nie przewidzieć czegoś takiego ?
Czy po prostu wystarczy trochę myśleć ... 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kominiarz

Forest !

λ 4 jest troszkę inna dla ceramiki niż np. dla stali, jest mniejsza...

ale masz rację, komin ceramiczny też pracuje... a przy tym jeszcze pęka czasem z hukiem...

----------


## heine84

nie ma....

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Proces rozlatywania się zainicjuje rozszerzalność na poziomie 1 milimetra / 1 pustak. Kilka lat wytrzyma, w zależności od palenia.

----------


## gkobe

Zaczynam 3 sezon z effe2 
Jak już wiadomo, pierwszy od piece popękał (reklamacja uznana). Drugi od kominka przez 4 dni dostaje ostro ognia, (gasnica czeka na strychu )mam nadzieje ze tez pęknie, puki ciepło włożę rurę, na koszt producenta  :smile:

----------


## martinflash

> Zaczynam 3 sezon z effe2 
> Jak już wiadomo, pierwszy od piece popękał (reklamacja uznana). Drugi od kominka przez 4 dni dostaje ostro ognia, (gasnica czeka na strychu )mam nadzieje ze tez pęknie, puki ciepło włożę rurę, na koszt producenta


jaka jest średnica twojego komina? w ten pęknięty włożyłeś rure kwasoodporną?

----------


## martinflash

> Witam.
> Jak sam widzisz nie zastosowałeś go tak jak producent i importer zalecają ... tylko użyłeś jako wkładki kominowej obmurowanej z zewnątrz innym materiałem.
> Tymczasem producent i importer tych kominów zaleca je wprost jako gotowe kominy do licowania ze ścianami i podaje nawet technologie ich łączenia z pomocą siatki, kleju i tynku.
> Tysiące ludzi uwierzyło już w to i pewnie jeszcze tyle samo uwierzy ...
> A ceramika rozszerza się tak ok. 1 % od temperatury jaką będzie w tym przypadku traktowana ... czyli na długości komina 7-9 metrów, taki komin urośnie te 7-9 cm ... Teraz pytanie - czy ściany domu urosną razem z nim ... ?
> Czy naprawdę trzeba jakichś innych argumentów i doświadczeń żeby nie przewidzieć czegoś takiego ?
> Czy po prostu wystarczy trochę myśleć ... 
> Pozdrawiam.


mam 2 kominy effe 2 o wysokości 10m, jeden podłączyłem do kotła na pellet i paliłem miesiąc i uniósł mi się tylko 1 cm! dlaczego tak mało? wchodziłem na dach i mierzyłem 20 razy, będę to testował tej zimy

----------


## karola44-81

Przepraszam za odgrzanie kotleta, ale mam pytanie . Ponieważ w przyszlym roku rozpoczynam budowę to i komin będzie potrzebny.
Przeczytałem duuużo na ten temat.
To w końcu jaki zrobić ten komin do kotła na pellet?
Czyżby najlepszym i najtańszym był wybudowany z cegły? I jakiej- zwykłej pełnej, szamotowej, czy klinkierówki?
W domach znajomych, rodziców i teściów od 30 lat działają budowane z cegieł. Czyżby to było najlepsze wyjście?

----------

